#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Положение тела при медитации на дыхании [anapanasati]

## Zom

Интересная сутта (http://earlypalisutta.googlepages.co...aSs54.7piy.pdf) - в ней Будда особо указывает на то, что практика сосредоточения на дыхании развивается в том случае, если практикующий сидит *неподвижно* (как я понимаю, полностью, без мельчайших движений).

В лекциях и наставлениях современных учителей об этом моменте обычно ничего не говорят.

Также указано, что, вместе с телом, и ум должен быть неподвижным - что свидетельствует в пользу отсутствия всяческой аналитической и дискурсивной деятельности [для достижение успеха в данной практике].

Кстати в различных лекциях современных учителей также разное говорится о необходимости позы полного лотоса. Встречал мнения и о том, что поза лотоса обязательна [для глубокой медитации], и мнения о том, что не обязательна, а главное чтобы было удобно. Но все сходятся на том, что при медитации ходьбы глубокого сосредоточения [джханы] не достичь, нужна именно сидячая поза. Сутта это на 100% подтверждает.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.04.2009), Тарасова (08.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> В лекциях и наставлениях современных учителей об этом моменте обычно ничего не говорят.


На курсах малопочитаемого в местной вихаре Гоенки - говорится вполне конкретно. И со второго или третьего дня берется обет сидеть в полной неподвижности во время сессии.
Для информации.

----------


## Zom

Да, про Гоенку вкурсе -)
Но зато у них второго пункта нет, о котором говорит Будда - о неподвижности ума! 
-)

----------

Нея (12.06.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Думаю этот пункт на начальных курсах отменили, чтобы новички не замучали вопросами "А что такое ум и как им не двигать?"  :Smilie: 
Иначе 10 дней пройдёт в дискуссиях и экспериментах  :Smilie: ))

А вообще неподвижность достигается вниманием, возвращением к объекту и успокоеним этого самого ума. На продвинутых стадиях возможно и говорится, помоему это было бы естественным.
Но сам не был, не в курсе.

----------


## Поляков

В малопочитаемой в вихаре школе Сото говорят "сиди неподвижно как гора".  :Big Grin: 

Дальше Догэн пишет "Думай недуманье. Как думать недуманье? Отпусти думанье." Это и есть неподвижный ум.

----------


## Топпер

> В малопочитаемой в вихаре школе Сото говорят "сиди неподвижно как гора".


Это, кстати, получается хорошо. 
А малопочитаемой не вся Сото является.

----------


## Zom

> В малопочитаемой в вихаре школе Сото говорят "сиди неподвижно как гора". 
> 
> Дальше Догэн пишет "Думай недуманье. Как думать недуманье? Отпусти думанье." Это и есть неподвижный ум.


Ну вот - видите - есть и общие точки ведь, не только одни разногласия -)

Кстати, на буддийской конференции в том году были снимки мумифицировавшихся дзэн-мастеров, "ушедших в мир иной" в медитационной позе. Это доказывает, что как минимум джхан они достигли (кстати, как и лама Итигэлов). Ну а насчёт прозрений и ниббаны - это уже вопрос.

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати, на буддийской конференции в том году были снимки мумифицировавшихся дзэн-мастеров, "ушедших в мир иной" в медитационной позе.


Ага, вот 6 патриарх Хуэй-нэн сидит.

----------

Zom (08.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

Была возможность съездить в храм под Ханоем и вживую на одну из этий мумий посмотреть - но увы, карма сложилась так, что пришлось на катере кататься вместо этого -)

----------

Читтадхаммо (11.05.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Была возможность съездить в храм под Ханоем и вживую на одну из этий мумий посмотреть - но увы, карма сложилась так, что пришлось на катере кататься вместо этого -)


А фотографии кого еще показывали? Я знаю только про 6 Патриарха.

----------


## Ersh

Хммм... Простите за оффтопик, но у Хуэйнэна вроде голову отрезали, согласно Сутре Помоста?

----------


## Zom

Значит это пластмассовый китайский манекен -)
Кстати я когда в монастыре Суан Мок увидел под стекляным колпаком Аджана Буддадасу - сразу подумал было - ого, круто... а потом оказалось что это восковая фигура -)

----------


## Топпер

Сейчас с пришитием головы пробем уже нет.

----------

Тарасова (12.04.2009), Юань Дин (08.05.2009)

----------


## sergey

> В лекциях и наставлениях современных учителей об этом моменте обычно ничего не говорят.


Кроме Гоенки, Сунлун Саядо тоже подчеркивал важность неподвижной позы и обосновывал, почему.
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=4130

Например:



> Другая склонность йогина — шевелиться. Ему нравится менять положение, чесаться. Когда он дышит, ему нравится делать остановки, затем снова начинать, снова останавливаться. Это признаки рассеянности; они указывают на то, что внимательность не вполне установлена.
> ...
> Чтобы напоминать йогину о необходимости избегать отвлечения и успокаивать возбуждение, Сунлун-саядо наставлял: «Не чешитесь, когда чувствуете зуд; не шевелитесь, чувствуя судороги; не делайте перерыв при усталости».
> ...
> Какое бы ощущение ни возникло в сидячей позе, его необходимо наблюдать в этой же позе, сидя, пока оно не угаснет.

----------


## Поляков

> Хммм... Простите за оффтопик, но у Хуэйнэна вроде голову отрезали, согласно Сутре Помоста?


Не получилось. 

"Разбуженные шумом монахи увидели человека в траурных одеждах, убегающего прочь от ступы. Осмотрев тело, монахи обнаружили на голове патриарха раны. Об этом происшествии было сообщено в областную и уездную управы."

http://ariom.ru/litera/sutry/sutra-pomosta.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме Гоенки, Сунлун Саядо тоже подчеркивал важность неподвижной позы и обосновывал, почему.
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=4130


В его методе шевелиться и не хочется, потому что после 20-40 мин интенсивного дыхания впечатление такое, словно в трансформаторной будке сидишь, схватившись руками за фазы...

P.S. По анапане бхикку Ньянамоли такую шпору собрал для самого себя: http://books.google.com/books?id=NVf...over&lr=&hl=ru 

начал ознакамливаться...

P.S.S. Никто не бывал в центрах, где практикуют по методу Сунлун Саяду?

P.S.S.S. Вспомнилось... Как же я радовался песнопениям Гоенки в конце этих часовых пыток!

----------

Дима Н. (07.06.2009)

----------


## Solano

В центрах Дост. Сунлуна Саядо бывать не приходилось,  но по его методе практиковал.

Надо сказать, что при том типе дыхания, которое требуется в его методе, тело не совсем уж неподвижно.

Да и для чего нужна неподвижность? 

Пожалуй, для джан.

Но по поводу джан по-прежнему есть вопросы. Так ли они необходимы?

Тут, на БФ, постоянно происходят споры по поводу необходимости джан для просветления. Споры постоянно происходят по одному образцу, с одними и теми же аргументами и даже участниками :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я по прежнему уверен, что есть два маршрута, с которых всё начинается - через Випасану или Через Саматху. 

Являлется ли состояние джана тем самым самма самадхи - вопрос, на который люди отвечают по-разному, в зависимости от того, какой метод им ближе, и, как показывает опыт, в суттах и комментариях хватает подтверждений и той, и другой точкам зрения. 

Кроме того, в современном буддизме Тэравады хватает Учителей, работающих в первом направлении, и во втором направлении их работает не меньше.

PS: Ввязываться в споры по поводу Випасаны-Саматхи мне неинтересно, просто в ответе логика меня вывела на старую дорогу :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Нужны джханы, нужны. Можете даже не сомневаться.

----------


## Tiop

> и во втором направлении их работает не меньше.


Вот это, по-моему, не так. Их меньше, и существенно. Например аджан Чаа никакого упора на джхану не делал, в отличие от его ученика.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (08.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## До

> Вот это, по-моему, не так. Их меньше, и существенно. Например аджан Чаа никакого упора на джхану не делал, в отличие от его ученика.





> Я по прежнему уверен, что есть два маршрута, с которых всё начинается - через Випасану или Через Саматху.


Разве можно полностью отождествлять джхану и саматху?




> Нужны джханы, нужны. Можете даже не сомневаться.


Можно и посомневаться.

----------


## Zom

> Например аджан Чаа никакого упора на джхану не делал, в отличие от его ученика.


ну-ну .. -)

----------


## Tiop

> ну-ну .. -)


Вот этот товарищ того же мнения: 

Ajahn Brahm empasises Jhana, but does still recommend mindfulness. You can download the first few chapters of his book "Mindfulness, Bliss and Beyond" from http://bswa.org but the discussion of Satipatthana is in later chapters. Some of the guided meditations on that site (see "podcasts") would include such discussion. His view is that Jhana is needed for useful Satipatthana, a view that does not seem to be shared by Ajahn Chah, or many of his students.

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...post&p=1096627

А у вас есть содержательные возражения? -)

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Разве можно полностью отождествлять джхану и саматху?


В комментаторской литературе саматхаяна и випассанаяна означают именно стратегии практики, расходящиеся в вопросе о достижении джхан.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но по поводу джан по-прежнему есть вопросы. Так ли они необходимы?


Почитайте Канон и слова Будды о том, что к чему приводят Четыре Основы Осознанности:




> Ananda, if a monk or nun remains with mind well established in the four frames of reference, he/she may be expected to realize greater-than-ever distinction.
> 
> There is the case of a monk who remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, a fever based on the body arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he feels pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw [my mind from the inspiring theme].' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> Furthermore, he remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, a fever based on mental qualities arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he is sensitive to pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw.' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> This, Ananda, is development based on directing. And what is development based on not directing? A monk, when not directing his mind to external things, discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on the body in & of itself. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> 
> When not directing his mind to external things, he discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on feelings...mind...mental qualities in & of themselves. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> ...


Также почитайте какой плод даёт Правильная решимость.



> A person without ardor, without concern, is incapable of self-awakening, incapable of Unbinding, incapable of attaining the unexcelled security from bondage. A person ardent & concerned is capable of self-awakening, capable of Unbinding, capable of attaining the unexcelled security from bondage.
> 
> Without ardor, without concern,
> lazy, with weak persistence,
> full of sloth & drowsiness,
> shameless, without respect:
> This sort of monk is incapable
> of touching the supreme self-awakening.
> But whoever is mindful & wise,
> ...


Я бы посоветовал больше делать упор на Канон, а не на книги и комментарии. Хотя сам сейчас в основном читаю обзорные по Канону работы Тханиссаро Бхикху (советую Wings to Awakening).

----------


## Tiop

Ivan P., по поводу ваших цитат:

здесь дост. Дхамманандо замечает, что слово "джхана" не обязательно значит медитативное погружение.

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...post&p=1108911

(и глагол "джхаяти", на мой взгляд, используется в смысле "медитировать")

И в переводе Олендцки (кто это? - http://www.dhammawiki.com/index.php?...ndrew_Olendzki) эта фраза: "Practice jhana, Ananda. Do not be heedless. Do not be remorseful in the future. That is our instruction to you all."
звучит совсем по-другому (принимается более широкое значение "джхана"): Get down and meditate. Don't be lazy. Don't become one who is later remorseful. This is my instruction to you.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.olen.html

Тот же фрагмент: "Practice meditation, Ananda. Be not neglectful lest you regret it afterwards. These are our exhortations to you."

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Tipitaka/message/195

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ivan P., по поводу ваших цитат:
> 
> здесь дост. Дхамманандо замечает, что слово "джхана" не обязательно значит медитативное погружение.
> 
> http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...post&p=1108911
> 
> (и глагол "джхаяти", на мой взгляд, используется в смысле "медитировать")
> 
> И в переводе Олендцки (кто это? - http://www.dhammawiki.com/index.php?...ndrew_Olendzki) эта фраза: "Practice jhana, Ananda. Do not be heedless. Do not be remorseful in the future. That is our instruction to you all."
> ...


Вот еще пара обзацев:




> 'And what are unskillful resolves? Being resolved on sensuality, on ill will, on violence... What is the cause of unskillful resolves?... Perception... Which perception? — for perception has many modes & permutations... Any sensuality-perception, ill will-perception or violence-perception: That is the cause of unskillful resolves. Now where do unskillful resolves cease without remainder?... There is the case where a monk, quite secluded from sensuality, secluded from unskillful mental qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born of seclusion, accompanied by directed thoughts & evaluations. This is where unskillful resolves cease without remainder. And what sort of practice is the practice leading to the cessation of unskillful resolves? There is the case where a monk generates desire... for the sake of the non-arising of evil, unskillful qualities that have not yet arisen... for the sake of the abandoning of evil, unskillful qualities that have arisen... for the sake of the arising of skillful qualities that have not yet arisen...(and) for the... development & culmination of skillful qualities that have arisen. This sort of practice is the practice leading to the cessation of unskillful resolves.
> 
> 'And what are skillful resolves? Being resolved on renunciation (freedom from sensuality), on non-ill will, on non-violence... What is the cause of skillful resolves?... Perception... Which perception? — for perception has many modes & permutations... Any renunciation-perception, non-ill will-perception or non-violence-perception: That is the cause of skillful resolves. Now where do skillful resolves cease without remainder?... There is the case where a monk, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of concentration, unification of awareness free from directed thoughts & evaluations — internal assurance. This is where skillful resolves cease without remainder. And what sort of practice is the practice leading to the cessation of skillful resolves? There is the case where a monk generates desire... for the sake of the non-arising of evil, unskillful qualities that have not yet arisen... for the sake of the abandoning of evil, unskillful qualities that have arisen... for the sake of the arising of skillful qualities that have not yet arisen...(and) for the... development & culmination of skillful qualities that have arisen. This sort of practice is the practice leading to the cessation of skillful resolves.
> 
> — MN 78


Как видите, кульминация Правильного Усилия и Правильной Осознанности достигается именно в джхане. То, чем они являются и чем не являются, можно фантазировать, как нравится, однако для "просто медитации" не нужна градация уровней поглощенности (хотя помню, на этом форуме сравнивали 4ую джхану с состоянием, которое имеет место быть при заваривании чая и размешивании сахара). Тем более смешно послушать таких толкователей о том, что такое арупа-джханы и ниродха-самапатти, которая, на вякий случай, является арахатапхаласамадхи и через которую прошли многие ученики Будды. Более того, мне совершенно не интересен перевод термина "джхана". Во мне нет сомнений, что это состояние глубочайшей поглощенности, достигающейся при неподвижной медитации, которая дает много больше, чем осознанность при бодрствовании (см. приведенную сутту). Нет сомнений, что кульминация Четырех Основ Осознанности означает кульминацию Семи Факторов Пробуждения и что все это достигается в джхане (4ой джхане).




> И в переводе Олендцки (кто это? - http://www.dhammawiki.com/index.php?...ndrew_Olendzki) эта фраза: "Practice jhana, Ananda. Do not be heedless. Do not be remorseful in the future. That is our instruction to you all."
> звучит совсем по-другому (принимается более широкое значение "джхана"): Get down and meditate. Don't be lazy. Don't become one who is later remorseful. This is my instruction to you.


Перевод Тханиссаро Бхикху, на мой взгляд, куда правильнее. Он показывает, что говоря о медитации Будда имел в виду только джханы.




> Monks, there are these five faculties. Which five? The faculty of conviction, the faculty of persistence, the faculty of mindfulness, the faculty of concentration, and the faculty of discernment.
> 
> Now where is the faculty of conviction to be seen? In the four factors of stream-entry...
> 
> And where is the faculty of persistence to be seen? In the four right exertions...
> 
> And where is the faculty of mindfulness to be seen? In the four frames of reference...
> 
> And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas...
> ...


Вот еще весьма интересный отрывок, который я не успел тщательно изучить:




> These are the four modes of practice. Which four? Painful practice with slow intuition, painful practice with quick intuition, pleasant practice with slow intuition, & pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a monk remains focused on unattractiveness with regard to the body. Percipient of loathsomeness with regard to food & non-delight with regard to the entire world, he remains focused on impermanence with regard to all fabrications. The perception of death is well established within him. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner — strength of conviction, strength of conscience, strength of concern, strength of persistence, & strength of discernment — but his five faculties... are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a monk remains focused on unattractiveness with regard to the body... focused on impermanence with regard to all fabrications. The perception of death is well established within him. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... and his five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a monk... enters & remains in the first jhana... second jhana... third jhana... fourth jhana. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... but his five faculties... are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a monk... enters & remains in the first jhana... second jhana... third jhana... fourth jhana. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... and his five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> ...


Этот отрывок объясняет, почему некоторые смогли достичь Плодов не в джханах и показывает, что джханы это одно, а не джханы - это другое. Однако это нисколько не умоляет ценность первых. Их польза весьма и весьма подчеркивается Буддой во многих суттах. Это неотъемлемая часть Благородного Восмеричного Пути, Правильная Концентрация.

----------


## Zom

> А у вас есть содержательные возражения? -)


Я полностью согласен с Аджаном Брамом в том, что Сатипаттхана имеет 2 уровня - поверхностный и глубокий. За счёт первого возможна работа с умом в обычной так сказать жизни, без медитаций. А во втором возможна работа по рассмотрению явлений как есть в гораздо более глубоком плане. Например - можно действительно рассмотреть, что ум - это не какая-то цельная субстанция (как кажется в повседневности), а состоит из дискретных моментов - читт - которых архаты насчитали 121 тип, и что помимо них нет никакого другого "изначального ума" (это как пример - читтанупассана). Именно такое глубокое прозрение и даёт освобождение. А обычной сатипаттханой (без джхан) можно заниматься сколько угодно долго, и это не приведёт к випассана-ньянам.

----------


## Sergei

Пока (и если) нет знания возникновения и исчезновения совокупностей, пока мы не увидели всего окружающего непостоянным, полным страдания, лишенным "я", медитация никогда не поднимется до подлинной випассаны.

Настоящая випассана начинается тогда, когда йогин способен наблюдать возникновение и исчезновение тела и ума без того, чтобы смотреть на них, как на "я", "меня" или "моё". Эта ясная внимательность, когда он не думает: "Я медитирую" или: "Мой ум сосредоточен", представляет собой подлинную медитацию. Тогда ясно видны все пять совокупностей – непостоянные, полные страдания, лишенные "я".

Развитие только первой или двух перечисленных выше ступеней не приведет к освобождению от колеса повторного рождения. Будда сказал, что Ниббана не осуществляется благодаря одной лишь сосредоточенности. Только випассана может принести плод Ниббаны, или освобождения. Тем не менее важно помнить, какое место занимает сосредоточение в первоначальном развитии медитации.
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/living/living12.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

От там, справа, обходные пути.

----------

Sergei (08.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009), Tiop (08.05.2009), Сергей Муай (08.05.2009), Юань Дин (08.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Пока (и если) нет знания возникновения и исчезновения совокупностей, пока мы не увидели всего окружающего непостоянным, полным страдания, лишенным "я", медитация никогда не поднимется до подлинной випассаны.
> 
> Настоящая випассана начинается тогда, когда йогин способен наблюдать возникновение и исчезновение тела и ума без того, чтобы смотреть на них, как на "я", "меня" или "моё". Эта ясная внимательность, когда он не думает: "Я медитирую" или: "Мой ум сосредоточен", представляет собой подлинную медитацию. Тогда ясно видны все пять совокупностей – непостоянные, полные страдания, лишенные "я".
> 
> Развитие только первой или двух перечисленных выше ступеней не приведет к освобождению от колеса повторного рождения. Будда сказал, что Ниббана не осуществляется благодаря одной лишь сосредоточенности. Только випассана может принести плод Ниббаны, или освобождения. Тем не менее важно помнить, какое место занимает сосредоточение в первоначальном развитии медитации.
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/living/living12.htm


Потому стараюсь не зачитываться трудами даже именитых учителей, что Канон гооврит несколько иное: (прошу прощение, что без перевода)




> Having abandoned the five hindrances — imperfections of awareness that weaken discernment — the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. Just as if an elephant trainer were to plant a large post in the ground and were to bind a forest elephant to it by the neck in order to break it of its forest habits, its forest memories & resolves, its distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the forest, to make it delight in the town and to inculcate in it habits congenial to human beings; in the same way, these four frames of reference are bindings for the awareness of the disiciple of the noble ones, to break him of his household habits, his household memories & resolves, his distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the household life, for the attainment of the right method and the realization of Unbinding.
> 
> Then the Tathagata trains him further: 'Come, monk, remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body. Remain focused on feelings in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with feelings. Remain focused on the mind in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with mind. Remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with mental qualities.' With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana...
> 
> — MN 125


Эта сутта показывает, развитие Четырех Основ Осознанности готовит ум к джханам и более того, совершенствуется в них (как увидим ниже, до кульминации). Далее:




> Ananda, if a monk or nun remains with mind well established in the four frames of reference, he/she may be expected to realize greater-than-ever distinction.
> 
> There is the case of a monk who remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, a fever based on the body arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he feels pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw [my mind from the inspiring theme].' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> Furthermore, he remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, a fever based on mental qualities arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he is sensitive to pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw.' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> This, Ananda, is development based on directing. And what is development based on not directing? A monk, when not directing his mind to external things, discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on the body in & of itself. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> 
> When not directing his mind to external things, he discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on feelings...mind...mental qualities in & of themselves. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> ...


Из этой сутты видно, что Будда посылает совершенствовать Четыре Основы Осознанности под деревья или в заброшенные жилища, и говорит об их развитии, как о проктики джхан. И далее:




> Now, how is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing developed & pursued so as to bring the four frames of reference to culmination?
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk breathing in long discerns that he is breathing in long; or breathing out long, discerns that he is breathing out long; or breathing in short, discerns that he is breathing in short; or breathing out short, discerns that he is breathing out short; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the entire body; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming bodily fabrication: On that occasion the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I tell you, monks, that this — the in-&-out breath — is classed as a body among bodies, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to rapture; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to pleasure; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to mental fabrication; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming mental fabrication: On that occasion the monk remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I tell you, monks, that this — close attention to in-&-out breaths — is classed as a feeling among feelings, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out satisfying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out steadying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out releasing the mind: On that occasion the monk remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I don't say that there is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing in one of confused mindfulness and no alertness, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on inconstancy; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on dispassion; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on cessation; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on relinquishment: On that occasion the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He who sees clearly with discernment the abandoning of greed & distress is one who oversees with equanimity, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> ...


В этой сутте Будда прямым текстом говорит, что кульминация Четырех Основ Осознанности достигается при практике Анапанасати, которая практикуется в изоляции, сидя, и у меня нет совнений, что с достижением джхан. Видно, что осознанность на теле приводит к первой джхане (когда дыхание затухает). Первая джхана характеризуется восторгом, т.е. рафинированию чувств. Когда они чисты, тогда они видны и с ними можно проводить тонкую работу. Потому вторая стадия анапанасати (и работа осознанности на чувствах) начинается с "вдыхая он чувствует восторг". Вообщем, каждая основа осознанности доводится до кульминации в каждой из джхан. Помним, что именно сосредоточение в четвертой джхане является Правильным Сосредоточением, где можно распознать санкхары и устранить их с корнем. Т.е. сосредоточение не только начинает и поддерживает, но и завершеает практику. Надеюсь, что ни у кого не вознивает мыслей, что Будда посылал монахов к подножию деревьев не развивать джханы сидя при анапанасати, но маршируя на месте, отслеживая свои движения, да и только.

----------

Zom (08.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ну вот - изначальную тему замусолили, так я и знал что этим всё закончится -)
А во текущей всё уже разобрали ещё в трэде по Гоенке.

----------


## Tiop

> Однако это нисколько не умоляет ценность первых. Их польза весьма и весьма подчеркивается Буддой во многих суттах.


Это весьма умаляет _абсолютную необходимость_ первых. Польза подчёркивается, с этим никто не спорит.




> Как видите, кульминация Правильного Усилия и Правильной Осознанности достигается именно в джхане.


Нет, это здесь не сказано. Здесь говорится об _одном варианте пути практики._




> То, чем они являются и чем не являются, можно фантазировать, как нравится, однако для "просто медитации" не нужна градация уровней поглощенности


Я вам говорю о том, что термин "джхана" совсем не обязательно означает практику уровней поглощенности в модели 4 (или 8) джхан.




> и ниродха-самапатти, которая, на вякий случай, является арахатапхаласамадхи и через которую прошли многие ученики Будды.


Иван, вы чего?!  :Smilie: 

Арахатапхаласамадхи - что это? Откуда такой термин?

Есть термин арахатта-пхала-читта. Это из комментаторской литературы, а вы же предпочитаете на канон опираться?  :Smilie:  

PampKin Head приводил из Па Аук Саядо:

 

Соответственно, ниродха-самапатти это как раз не эта самая читта  :Smilie: 

Тем более ниродха-самапатти достигается или анагаминами или арахантами, причём везде подчеркивается (и Будда в каноне постоянно объясняет), что нужно великолепно владеть предыдущими самапатти, чтобы входить в следующие, тем более - ниродха-самапатти, которая последней перечисляется.

Ниббаны можно достичь из любой из первых 7 джхан:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=10

При этом ниродха-самапатти рассматривается отдельно.




> Более того, мне совершенно не интересен перевод термина "джхана".


Вы же опираетесь на канон, как же так? Вам не важно, как Будда использовал этот термин? Так же можно неправильно понять его слова.




> Во мне нет сомнений, что это состояние глубочайшей поглощенности, достигающейся при неподвижной медитации, которая дает много больше, чем осознанность при бодрствовании (см. приведенную сутту).


А как же внимательное чтение Юганнадха-сутты?

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an4-170.htm




> Он показывает, что говоря о медитации Будда имел в виду только джханы.


И вы заблуждаетесь:

390. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

391. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting feelings in feelings mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

392. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting mental qualities in the mind, mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

393. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting thoughts and thought processes mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

394. If interest and effort is aroused to check the non-arising of not arisen demerit for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

395. If interest and effort is aroused to dispel arisen demerit, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

396. If interest and effort is aroused to promote the arising of non arisen merit for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the countries' alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...mmapali-e.html

И посмотрите дальше, очень показательно, что там большой список.

Примеры можно умножить.




> Вот еще весьма интересный отрывок, который я не успел тщательно изучить:


Вот видите...




> Помним, что именно сосредоточение в четвертой джхане является Правильным Сосредоточением, где можно распознать санкхары и устранить их с корнем.


Иван, ну что вы такое говорите?  :Smilie: 

Правильным сосредоточением обычно называются четыре джханы, а санкхары здесь причём?

Но правильное сосредоточение совсем не тождественно только джханам.




> Сообщение от Solano
> 
> Позвольте - Правильное Сосредоточение - это не обязательно джхана.
> 
> 
> Позвольте, но читайте пожалуйста внимательно.
> 
> Что же такое правильная сосредоточенность? Вот, монах, освободившись от предметов ума, от вредных состояний ума, приобрел то, что приносят размышление и рассуждение, то, что порождено освобождением от вещей, — такой монах пребывает в первой джхане, наполненной восторгом и чувством счастья. [и т.д. вплоть до 4 джханы].
> 
> Найдите мне, где говорится в каноне о том, что Правильное Сосредоточение - это нечто отличное от этого. Тогда и продолжим беседу.


Пожалуйста  :Smilie:  :

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....041.than.html




> "*Monks, these are the four developments of concentration. Which four?* There is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to a pleasant abiding in the here & now. There is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the attainment of knowledge & vision. There is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to mindfulness & alertness. There is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the ending of the effluents.
> 
> "And what is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to a pleasant abiding in the here & now? There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to a pleasant abiding in the here & now.
> 
> "And what is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the attainment of knowledge & vision? There is the case where a monk attends to the perception of light and is resolved on the perception of daytime [at any hour of the day]. Day [for him] is the same as night, night is the same as day. By means of an awareness open & unhampered, he develops a brightened mind. This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the attainment of knowledge & vision.
> 
> "And what is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to mindfulness & alertness? There is the case where feelings are known to the monk as they arise, known as they persist, known as they subside. Perceptions are known to him as they arise, known as they persist, known as they subside. Thoughts are known to him as they arise, known as they persist, known as they subside. This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to mindfulness & alertness.
> 
> "And what is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the ending of the effluents? There is the case where a monk remains focused on arising & falling away with reference to the five clinging-aggregates: 'Such is form, such its origination, such its passing away. Such is feeling, such its origination, such its passing away. Such is perception, such its origination, such its passing away. Such are fabrications, such their origination, such their passing away. Such is consciousness, such its origination, such its disappearance.' This is the development of concentration that, when developed & pursued, leads to the ending of the effluents.
> ...


Следуя этой сутте, практика 4 джхан - лишь один из путей развития сосредоточения, имеющий конкретное приложение.

Обратите внимание на другие пути, ничего не напоминает?

Зато с каким апломбом Zom опровергает всё и вся... Любо дорого посмотреть!

----------

Solano (11.05.2009), До (10.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Думаю, что архатапаласамадхи - это ничто иное, как архатапала-экагатта-читтасика.

----------


## Sergei

Господа, разъясните пожалуйста в двух словах для не владеющих английским. 
Я понимаю что настаивается на том, что джханы не обязательны, что можно одной только випассаной достичь просветления?

----------


## Zom

> Следуя этой сутте, практика 4 джхан - лишь один из путей развития сосредоточения, имеющий конкретное приложение.
> Обратите внимание на другие пути, ничего не напоминает?
> Зато с каким апломбом Zom опровергает всё и вся... Любо дорого посмотреть!


Да, действительно интересная сутта. Особенно третья строфа, где говорится про свет и тьму. Нужно бы найти пояснения к ней.

Но я не думаю что здесь описаны "различные варианты достижения освобождения". Скорее здесь говорится о методах, как можно применять и развивать концентрацию (слабую или сильную - не важно). А путь всё равно один - и лежит обязательным образом через джхану (иначе Будда не стал бы делать обязательный акцент на джханах в описании 8-ой ступени Благородного Восьмеричного Пути).




> Я понимаю что настаивается на том, что джханы не обязательны, что можно одной только випассаной достичь просветления?


Попробуйте -)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И вы заблуждаетесь:
> 
> 390. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> (....)
> Примеры можно умножить.


Могу лишь поблагодарить за пример. Он не только говорит о том, что монах, который достигает джхан, может спокойно кушать свой хлеб, но и подтверждает, что Сатипатхана придполагает джханы, о чем прямо говорит Тханиссаро Бхикху в его Wings to Awakening. Цитата из сутты:




> [c] Furthermore, the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the sixfold internal & external sense media. And how does he remain *focused on mental qualities* in & of themselves with reference to the sixfold internal & external sense media? There is the case where he discerns the eye, he discerns forms, he discerns the fetter that arises dependent on both. *He discerns how there is the arising of an unarisen fetter.* *[Первая и Вторая Благородные Истины]* *And he discerns how there is the abandoning of a fetter once it has arisen*. *[Третья и Четвертая Благородные Истины]** And he discerns how there is no future arising of a fetter that has been abandoned*. *[Знание Освобождения]*(Similarly with the ear, nose, tongue, body, & intellect.)
> 
> In this way he remains focused internally on mental qualities in & of themselves, or focused externally... unsustained by anything in the world. This is how a monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the sixfold internal & external sense media.
> 
> [d] Furthermore, the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the seven factors for Awakening. And how does he remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the seven factors for Awakening? There is the case where, there being mindfulness as a factor for Awakening present within, he discerns that 'Mindfulness as a factor for Awakening is present within me.' Or, there being no mindfulness as a factor for Awakening present within, he discerns that 'Mindfulness as a factor for Awakening is not present within me.' He discerns how there is the *arising of unarisen mindfulness* as a factor for Awakening. *And he discerns how there is the culmination of the development of mindfulness as a factor for Awakening once it has arisen*. (The same formula is repeated for the remaining factors for Awakening: analysis of qualities, persistence, rapture, serenity, concentration, & equanimity.)
> 
> In this way he remains focused internally on mental qualities in & of themselves, or externally... unsustained by (not clinging to) anything in the world. This is how a monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the seven factors for Awakening.
> 
> [e] Furthermore, the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the four noble truths. And how does he remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the four noble truths? There is the case where he discerns, as it has come to be, that 'This is stress... *This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress*."
> — MN 10


Все сходится. Лишь в четвертой дхане, где equanimity (т.е. все семь факторов Пробуждения) развита до своего пика, можно рассмотреть все качества ума (подробности повествует вышеприведенный отрывок), и не их появление, *но даже саму причину еще не проявившихся загрязнений*, и именно видение этих причин и есть завершение Сатипатханы - т.е. последняя стадия рассмотрения качеств ума - Четыре Благородные Истины.




> Правильным сосредоточением обычно называются четыре джханы, а санкхары здесь причём?


При том, что они распознаются при работе с качествами ума. От туда же:




> [b] Furthermore, the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the five clinging-aggregates. And how does he remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves with reference to the five clinging-aggregates? There is the case where a monk [discerns]: 'Such is form, such its origination, such its disappearance. Such is feeling... Such is perception... *Such are fabrications*... Such is consciousness, *such its origination, such its disappearance*.'


Ну и для несомненного понимания вот Вам отрывок из Саманняпхала сутты:




> 81. И далее, великий царь, монах, отказавшись от счастья, отказавшись от несчастья, избавившись от прежней удовлетворенности и неудовлетворенности, достигает четвертой ступени созерцания – лишенной несчастья, лишенной счастья, очищенной уравновешенностью и способностью самосознания и пребывает в ней. Он сидит, пропитав это тело чистым, совершенным разумом, и не остается во всем теле ничего, что не было бы пропитано чистым, совершенным разумом.
> (......)
> 83. Так с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, возвышенной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, – он направляет и вращает мысль к совершенному видению. Он постигает: "Вот это мое тело имеет форму, состоит из четырех великих элементов, рождено матерью и отцом, представляет собой скопление вареного риса и кислого молока, непостоянно, подвержено разрушению, стиранию, распаду, уничтожению, и вот здесь заключено, здесь к нему привязано мое сознание".
> (......)
> 98. *Подобно тому, великий царь, как если зрячий человек, стоя на берегу окруженного горами озера, прозрачного спокойного, незамутненного, видит устриц и раковин, песок и гальку, стаи рыб, двигающихся и останавливающихся, он может сказать себе: "Вот это озеро, прозрачное, спокойное, незамутненное, а в нем эти устрицы и раковины, песок и галька, стаи рыб, что двигаются и останавливаются"*, – так же точно, великий царь, и монах с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – направляет и обращает мысль к знанию об уничтожении греховных свойств. Он постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это страдание", постигает в согласии с истиной: *"Это возникновение страдания", постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это уничтожение страдания", постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это путь, ведущий к уничтожению страдания"*, постигает в согласии с истиной: *"Это греховные свойства", постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это возникновение греховных свойств", постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это уничтожение греховных свойств", постигает в согласии с истиной: "Это путь, ведущий к уничтожению греховных свойств"*. У него, знающего так, видящего так, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства чувственности, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства повторного существования, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства невежества. В освобожденном возникает знание, что он освобожден. Он постигает: "Уничтожено вторичное рождение, исполнен обет целомудрия, сделано то, что надлежит сделать, нет ничего вслед за этим состоянием".
> 
> Таков, великий царь, зримый плод отшельничества, который и прекраснее, и возвышеннее предыдущих зримых плодов отшельничества. И нет, великий царь, другого зримого плода отшельничества превосходнее и возвышеннее этих зримых плодов отшельничества".


Про арахатапхаласамадхи ситайте Nibbana sermons. Про важность джхан читайте в Wings to Awakening II и III. Значительная доля третей части (E. Right Concentration) посвящена этому вопросу. Также много потеряете, если не прочитаете там "B. The Four Frames of Reference". Каждый вывод или суждение подкреплено суттами. Великолепная работа.

----------

Zom (09.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Ivan P., вы знаете, в случаях, когда люди поступают так как вы, игнорируя *очевидные, однозначные, не допускающие разночтений* свидетельства, ничтоже сумняшеся глядя в лицо выдают их за ИХ ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОСТЬ 




> Он не только говорит о том, что монах, который достигает джхан, может спокойно кушать свой хлеб,но и подтверждает, что Сатипатхана придполагает джханы,


остаётся только прекратить дискуссию. 

Но я сделаю ещё попытку.

В тексте, который я привёл, говорящем об использовании термина "джхана" в более широком смысле, чётко и однозначно разграничиваются 4 джханы и разнообразные другие практики, которые тоже называются "джханой".

Далее.




> Все сходится.


Я не знаю, что у вас сходится  :Smilie:  



> Лишь в четвертой дхане


В Сатипаттхана-сутте вообще не упоминаются джханы.




> где equanimity (т.е. все семь факторов Пробуждения)


Все семь факторов пробуждения это все семь факторов пробуждения, упеккха это один фактор пробуждения. Можно иметь развитую упеккху, но другие будут неразвитыми, и vice versa.




> можно рассмотреть все качества ума (подробности повествует вышеприведенный отрывок), и не их появление, но даже саму причину еще не проявившихся загрязнений


возникает впечатление, что вы не читали раньше Сатипаттхану. Речь здесь идёт о наблюдении явлений и вытекающем из этого понимании условий их возникновения.

Herein, monks, when sense-desire is present, a monk knows, "There is sense-desire in me," or when sense-desire is not present, he knows, "There is no sense-desire in me." He knows how the arising of the non-arisen sense-desire comes to be; he knows how the abandoning of the arisen sense-desire comes to be; and he knows how the non-arising in the future of the abandoned sense-desire comes to be.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...el019.html#n-5




> При том, что они распознаются при работе с качествами ума. От туда же:


Всё остальное тоже распознаётся, так причем тогда здесь санкхары?




> Ну и для несомненного понимания вот Вам отрывок из Саманняпхала сутты:


Насколько я понимаю, обычный пример развития випассаны после овладения джханами. Зачем вы его привели - не понятно.




> Про арахатапхаласамадхи ситайте Nibbana sermons. Про важность джхан читайте в Wings to Awakening II и III. Значительная доля третей части (E. Right Concentration) посвящена этому вопросу. Также много потеряете, если не прочитаете там "B. The Four Frames of Reference". Каждый вывод или суждение подкреплено суттами. Великолепная работа.


Так не пойдёт. Я вам задал конкретные вопросы и сделал конкретные утверждения, если есть какие-то возражения по существу - давайте.

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Господа, разъясните пожалуйста в двух словах для не владеющих английским. 
> Я понимаю что настаивается на том, что джханы не обязательны, что можно одной только випассаной достичь просветления?


Просветления достичь трудно хоть с данами, хоть без джан.

Просто те, кто *не упирает* на развитие джан, имеют в виду (имхо), что самма-самадхи развивается ествественным образом на фоне практики Випассаны.

Пример: человек занимается спортивной стрельбой. 
- Хорошо ли ему иметь реализацию, к примеру, четвертой джаны? Да.
- Да. 
- Является ли для него трагедией, что он не реализовал даже первую джану?
- Нет.
- Развивается ли у него экагатта и каким образом?
- Да, развивается. В процессе стандартных тренировок.

----------

AlekseyE (09.05.2009), Sergei (09.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009), Tiop (09.05.2009)

----------


## Sergei

Спасибо добрый человек. Стало понятно что имели ввиду.
Я не совсем согласен, что одним наблюдением добьешься больших результатов.

Попытаюсь обосновать.

Если абстрогироваться от буддизма и взять опыт ближайших учений о выходе из сансары - к примеру йоге, то при глубоком рассмотрении видно, что все ее ступени одна за одной являются подготовительными для самадхи. В йоге присутствует и длительное наблюдение за телом, но им не ограничиваются, а пользуются только как подготовительной ступенью. Десятки тысяч йогов по всему миру в статичных позах при молчаливом уме наблюдают за телом и не прозревают в суть понятия анатта. Вся йога - это упор на все более сильное заострение и остановку ума. Без тотальной концентрации не выйдет прозрения.

На всех ступенях постоянно делается упор на контроле и успокоении ума на сколько это возможно. При чем повторяется многократно что каждая ступень должна сделать ум все более молчаливым и спокойным.

Вот к примеру:
1. Яма (подобна шиле) - контролирует страсти. Делая ум спокойнее.
2. Асана (позы принимаемые в йоге) учат держать тело в неподвижности и безмыслии. Упор делается именно на неподвижность потому-что ум и тело взаимосвязаны. Движеться тело, движеться и ум.



> Айенгар: Где кончается тело и где начинается ум? Их нельзя разделить. Устойчивая и приятная поза порождает умственную уравновешенность и препядствует непоследовательности мыслей.


Асаны(позы)- это випассана к телу. Асаны дают только устойчивость. Прозрение дает только прохождение следующих ступений.




> Асаны освобождают ум от тирании тела. Делают его здоровым.
> Физическое здоровье необходимо, поскольку ум функционирует посредством нервной системы. Когда тело болеет или нервная система поражена, ум приходит в беспокойство, либо делается равнодушным и энертным, а тогда невозможны концентрация и медитация


3. Пранаяма (контроль за дыханием)



> Ум подобен колеснице, влекомой упряжкой сильных лошадей. Одна из них - прана(дыхание), другая - васана (желание). Колесница будет двигаться туда, куда тянет более сильная лошадь. Если превалирует дыхание, то желания контролируются, чувства сдерживаются и ум спокоен. Если превалирует желание, то дыхание беспорядочно, ум в волнении и тревоге. Поэтому йог овладевает наукой дыхания; регулируя дыхание и управляя им, он управляет умом и останавливает его постоянные колебания.
> "Когда дыхание и ум остановлены - возникает неописуемая радость (Хатха Йога Прадипика).





> Как огонь вспыхивает ярко, когда ветер сдует золу с углей, так и пламя внутри ума йога сият во всем величии, когда пепел желаний отброшен практикой пранаямы.


Когда выполняется пранаяма внимание должно быть обращено вовнутрь. Внимание и пять органов чувств сравнивают с пчелиной маткой и пчелами. Куда бы не полетела матка - пчелы летят за ней. Т.е. таким образом закрывают двери чувств. По моему Шри Ауредбиндо (в имени могу ошибаться) говорил, что после того как он начал практиковать пранаяму он стал запоминать по сто предложений стихотворений, в то время как раньше не мог запомнить и 20.

Из этого я делаю вывод, что пранаяма усиливает сосредоточенность посредством остановки дыхания, а вместе с ним и остановки помех (желаний) через обращение чувств вовнутрь. 

4. Пратьяхара 
Вот тут очень интересно. Обратите внимание:
В буддизме (пратьяхра) это охрана дверей чувств. Втягивание чувств вовнутрь в йоге происходит после практике пранаямы. Пратьяхару сравнивают с корой дерева, защищающую ствол. Также в течение длительного времени нужно следить за собой, чтобы не попасться на чувственные желания. 

5. Дхарана (сосредоточение)



> Когда тело закалено асанами (позами), ум очищен огнем пранаямы, чувсва обузданы пратьяхарой садхака (ищущий) достигает следующей ступени дхараны (сосредоточенности).


Обратите внимание, что все предыдущие ступени направлены на то, чтобы успокоить и очистить ум от чувственных помех. Наблюдение за телом при выполнении поз просто делает тело здоровым, а ум более стабильным. Но никаких прозрений не происходит. Для этого йог должен убрать чувственные желания. Без этого переходить на следующую ступень нельзя.

6.Дхьяна (медитация)



> Переливая масло из одного сосуда в другой, можно наблюдать непрерывно льющуюся струю. Когда струя сосредоточения непрерывна возникает состояние дхьяны (медитации). Как волосок в электрической лампочке накаляется и светит при условии непрерывного поступления электрического тока, так и дхьяна освещает ум йога. Он пребывает в состоянии сознания, которое недоступно определению. Исчезают чувства, отсается только ощущение высшего блаженства. Как вспышку молнии видит он свет.


Посмотрит, что после того как "струя внимания льется непрерывно" он видит свет. Как вспышку молнии. (Чем не нимитта)

7. Самадхи 



> На вершине медитации ищущий переходит в состоянии самадхи. Это покой, превосходящий всякое понимание. Уму не найти слов для описания этого состояния, и языку не выговорить их. Сравнивая переживания самадхи с иными переживаниями мудрецы говорят "Нети! Нети! (Не то! Не то!)


Это очень похоже на джхану.

Итог:
Первые ступени пытаются как можно лучше успокоить и стабилизировать ум, после стабилизации идет борьба с чуственными помехами черех остановку дыхания (пранаяма) и только после того как чувственные желания остановлены и поддерживается их защита (пратьяхарой) тогда и только тогда переходят к концентрации и если все предыдущие ступени выполнены правильно, то концентрация будет непрерывной (как льющаяся струя масла) тогда произойдет поглощение и за ним вспышка и самадхи (достижение джханы.

Если бы можно было просто наблюдать, то достаточно было бы просто делать позы. Потому что при выполнении поз внимание должно быть направлено на тело (внимательность к телу). Я делаю вывод, что если бы можно было ограничиться просто наблюдением за телом то следующих ступений бы не создали. Но после поз идет очень серьезная ступень контроля за дыханием, которая уничтожает чувственные желания через остано

----------


## Zom

> В тексте, который я привёл, говорящем об использовании термина "джхана" в более широком смысле, чётко и однозначно разграничиваются 4 джханы и разнообразные другие практики, которые тоже называются "джханой".


В этом тексте про джхану сказано образно. Подобные примеры я уже встречал где-то когда-то, где говорилось о том, что даже малая толика спокойного ума - это уже ниббана. Вот точно также и здесь - под этими практиками сказано "джхана" образно.
Вообщем не стоит навешивать ярлыка джхана на все буддийские практики, это будет очень некорректно.




> Просто те, кто не упирает на развитие джан, имеют в виду (имхо), что самма-самадхи развивается ествественным образом на фоне практики Випассаны.


Возможно, что до какой-то степени.. Но я не уверен, что так можно развить сосредоточение до нужной степени. Почему? Потому что если ум не однонаправлен - то он не однонаправлен. Если вы занимаетесь рассмотрением феноменов "сухой" випассаной - то ум не успокаивается, экагатта не развивается, помехи (5 ниваран) не подавляются (до нужной стадии). Это я могу по личному опыту сказать - ибо практиковал и так, и эдак. 

Почему крайне сложным и важным с самого начала и является момент устаканивания ума на 1 объекте - вот в чем заключается его развитие изначально, вот где ум получает достаточную мощь для должных глубоких прозрений. Если же подобной практикой пренебречь, то получается, что у вас нет способности однонаправленно смотреть на объект достаточно длительное время - ум постоянно соскакивает с объекта на объект, он постоянно бегает, анализирует - и это не принесёт глубокого прозрения. Можно хоть миллион лет заниматься такой "соскакивающей" випассаной - так до конца ничего и не рассмотрев. 

А насчёт возражения "сосредоточение так тоже развивается" - скажу так - да, конечно, развивается. Но с точно такой же скоростью, как и в повседневности. За все годы жизни, с самого рождения человека, сосредоточение развивалось определенным образом, нельзя сказать что оно не развивалось. Ну и на что такое сосредоточение годится? Не много на что. По крайней мере для прозрений оно не годно.

Вот здесь Аджан Брам очень хорошо описывает свой личный, как я понимаю, опыт, на этот счёт:




> Когда вы на собственном опыте, а не в качестве идеи, познаете сильную и слабую осознанность, вы поймёте необходимость джханы для начала практики с сатипаттханой.
> 
> Джхана формирует “супермощную” осознанность. Если сила осознанности была подобна мегаваттному прожектору, то суперсила осознанности, развитая джханой, подобна терраватному солнцу. Если ваша цель в просветлении, тогда вам нужен уровень супермощной осознанности. Тот, кто пережил последжхановый опыт, поймёт, почему это так. Поразмышляйте над таким примером: слабая осознанность подобна копанию ямы чайной ложкой; мощная осознанность подобна копанию ямы огромным экскаватором, который за один раз зачерпнёт столько, сколько вам потребуется выкапывать ложкой в течение многих лет.





> В практике сатипаттханы ваш лотос из тысячи лепестков – это ум и тело, то есть вы, или как вы ещё называете то, что сейчас сидит и читает эту страницу. Солнце означает осознанность. Вам нужно удержать сверхмощную осознанность в течение очень долгого времени на этом теле и уме для того, чтобы последний ряд лепестков смог раскрыться. Если в уме присутсвуют пять помех, прозрения не происходит, подобно тому, как небо затягивается облаками или туманом, и солнце не может согревать лотос.
> 
> Если вы не способны удержать осознанность на уме и теле длительное время, ваше понимание будет видеть только внешние ряды лепестков. Но если вы разовьёте мощную осознанность и будете её удерживать на уме и теле непрерывно, вы увидите всё в совершенно ином свете. Вы полагали, что знаете, кто “вы” такой, но теперь понимаете, насколько ошибались и как мало знаете. Благодаря удержанию сверхмощной осознанности на уме и теле начинают раскрываться истины.


Опять же можно было бы говорить о том, что такую мощь ума можно развивать одной только техникой сатипаттханы (випассаны) - но я не думаю что это возможно, ибо развитие джханы подразумевает непрерывное держание ума на очень простом объекте длительное количество времени. В практиках випассаны такого инструмента нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Опять же можно было бы говорить о том, что такую мощь ума можно развивать одной только техникой сатипаттханы (випассаны) - но я не думаю что это возможно, ибо развитие джханы подразумевает непрерывное держание ума на очень простом объекте длительное количество времени. В практиках випассаны такого инструмента нет.


Более того, весьма важно добится "безобъектной медитации" (анимитта которая), к которой сатипатхана и приводит.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В тексте, который я привёл, говорящем об использовании термина "джхана" в более широком смысле, чётко и однозначно разграничиваются 4 джханы и разнообразные другие практики, которые тоже называются "джханой".


В тексте прослеживается, что "правильные" джханы, это когда сатипатхана происходит как нечто само собой разумеющееся. Сравните:




> Now, how is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing developed & pursued so as to bring the four frames of reference to culmination?
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk breathing in long discerns that he is breathing in long; or breathing out long, discerns that he is breathing out long; or breathing in short, discerns that he is breathing in short; or breathing out short, discerns that he is breathing out short; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the entire body; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming bodily fabrication: On that occasion the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I tell you, monks, that this — the in-&-out breath — is classed as a body among bodies, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to rapture; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to pleasure; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to mental fabrication; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming mental fabrication: On that occasion the monk remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I tell you, monks, that this — close attention to in-&-out breaths — is classed as a feeling among feelings, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out satisfying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out steadying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out releasing the mind: On that occasion the monk remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I don't say that there is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing in one of confused mindfulness and no alertness, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on inconstancy; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on dispassion; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on cessation; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on relinquishment: On that occasion the monk remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He who sees clearly with discernment the abandoning of greed & distress is one who oversees with equanimity, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> ...


Стоит ли приводить сутту, где идентично показывается, как анапанасати доводит до кульминации 7 факторов Пробуждения и приводит к Ниббане, и что эта практика предполагает прохождение через джханы вплоть до 4ой? Или сами найдете?




> В Сатипаттхана-сутте вообще не упоминаются джханы.


Вы Канон вцелом побольше читайте, или хотя бы "обзорные" по нему работы.




> Все семь факторов пробуждения это все семь факторов пробуждения, упеккха это один фактор пробуждения. Можно иметь развитую упеккху, но другие будут неразвитыми, и vice versa.


Упекху можно поймать в той или иной мере даже не имея свеохмощной концентрации. Однако для Пробуждения нужна кульминация развития.




> Всё остальное тоже распознаётся, так причем тогда здесь санкхары?


При том, что санкхары имеют приходящую природу и подлежат немедленному уничтожению при рассмотрении их конструированной природы. Это, по сути, единственное, что подлежит устранению и отсутствие чего дарует Ниббану при жизни и после нее.




> ак не пойдёт. Я вам задал конкретные вопросы и сделал конкретные утверждения, если есть какие-то возражения по существу - давайте.


Я вижу, что Вы имеете свою устаявшуюся точку зрения (как и я), растолкать которую я не смогу, или это потребует огромных усилий и времени. Как бы то ни было без Вашего участия (заинтересованности в этом) это будет лишь пустой тратой нашего общего времени. Потому предлагаю работать самим. Встретились, изложили свои точки зрения, пожелали друг другу усердия и далее опять за парту (или на беговую дорожку, каждый за свою).
Удачи.

----------


## sergey

> Тем более смешно послушать таких толкователей о том, что такое арупа-джханы и ниродха-самапатти, которая, на вякий случай, является арахатапхаласамадхи...
> ...
> Про арахатапхаласамадхи ситайте Nibbana sermons.


Читаю про арахатапхаласамадхи в Nibbana sermons:
http://www.beyondthenet.net/calm/nibbana16.htm



> "Herein, Ananda, a monk is thus conscious (eva.m *sa~n~nii*): This is peaceful, this is excellent, namely the stilling of all preparations, the relinquishment of all assets, the destruction of craving, detachment, cessation, extinction. It is thus, &#226;nanda, that there could be for a monk such an attainment of concentration ...


Вот две сутты о таком созерцании из АН 10 (перевода сутты АН11.7, которую цитирует Ньянананда бхиккху, на accesstoinsight нет):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html

Т.е. в этом самадхи монах имеет такое *сання*, которое в этих суттах Будда и Сарипутта описывают.
В ниродхасамапатти, как известно, происходит *прекращение сання* и ведана.
Так что из того, что написано в Nibbana sermons следует (в общем-то автор здесь  цитирует сутты и комментирует их, а я привел его цитату из сутты, так что правильно сказать, что это следует из слов Будды и Сарипутты), , что ниродхасамапатти и арахатапхаласамадхи - разные вещи (а не одно и то же, как пишете вы). В первом нет никакого восприятия (распознавания, сання), а во втором есть сання ниббаны.

----------

Solano (11.05.2009), Tiop (09.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> В этом тексте про джхану сказано образно. Подобные примеры я уже встречал где-то когда-то, где говорилось о том, что даже малая толика спокойного ума - это уже ниббана. Вот точно также и здесь - под этими практиками сказано "джхана" образно.


В этом тексте про джхану сказано в широком смысле практики медитации. Джханой называются и 4 самапатти (джханы), и практики установления осознанности и многое другое. В тексте, который вы читали, говорится, что пребывание в ниббане это ниббана, или что спокойный ум - это спокойный ум?




> В тексте прослеживается, что "правильные" джханы, это когда сатипатхана происходит как нечто само собой разумеющееся.


Правда? Не могли бы вы подкрепить свои расследования текстуальной базой? Что ещё за "правильные" джханы, где конкретно говорится про "нечто само собой разумеющееся", как это связано с "правильными" или "неправильными" (что это такое?) джханами?  :Smilie: 




> Сравните:


Вы знаете, я этот текст читал неоднократно в разных переводах, и осмеливаюсь думать, что приблизительно понимаю, о чём речь. Сравниваю. В Анапанасати-сутте не говорится о джханах.




> Стоит ли приводить сутту, где идентично показывается, как анапанасати доводит до кульминации 7 факторов Пробуждения и приводит к Ниббане, и что эта практика предполагает прохождение через джханы вплоть до 4ой? Или сами найдете?


Конечно, давайте! Об этом и речь!




> Вы Канон вцелом побольше читайте, или хотя бы "обзорные" по нему работы.


Вот такой я "тугой"  :Smilie:  Но вы же читали "обзорные" работы, в двух словах можете сказать, в чём я заблуждаюсь, и дать ссылки на то, как на самом деле.




> Упекху можно поймать в той или иной мере даже не имея свеохмощной концентрации.


Вы не понимаете, что такое факторы пробуждения и как они развиваются? Можно иметь сильную упеккху, и иметь совершенно неразвитыми другие факторы. Путь их развития зависит от конкретной ситуации практика.  А уж ваше "упеккха это все семь факторов" это просто песня!




> Однако для Пробуждения нужна кульминация развития.


Иван, я прекрасно знаю, что Бхагаван сказал в Махасатипаттхана-сутте, что развитие 4 установлений осознанности - единственный путь к пробуждению, а это предполагает полное развитие 7 факторов. Зачем вы об этом говорите? Речь идёт о том, какова в этом деле роль джханы.




> При том, что санкхары имеют приходящую природу и подлежат немедленному уничтожению при рассмотрении их конструированной природы.


Санкхары в смысле составленного это то же самое, что пять скандх, зачём тогда вы противопоставляете моему утверждению о прозрении в природу пяти скандх своё суждение о санкхарах?...




> Я вижу, что Вы имеете свою устаявшуюся точку зрения (как и я), растолкать которую я не смогу,


Причём здесь устоявшаяся точка зрения? Я отталкиваюсь от текстов (на которые стремитесь опираться и вы, вроде как), и моментально поменяю точку зрения, если вы приведёте тексты, подтверждающие ваши суждения.




> Как бы то ни было без Вашего участия (заинтересованности в этом) это будет лишь пустой тратой нашего общего времени.


У меня есть заинтересованность.

Иван, к вам просьба, поясняйте обильно цитируемые вами тексты, или цитируйте покороче со ссылками, тем более, что связи между цитируемыми вами текстами и вашими утверждениями, мягко говоря, непрозрачны  :Smilie: 




> Вообщем не стоит навешивать ярлыка джхана на все буддийские практики, это будет очень некорректно.


Не стоит следовать словам Бхагавана? 

Впрочем, вы себе позволяете такие вещи, как вкладывать в уста Будды РОВНО ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОЕ тому, что он говорил:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=42

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=139

причём, мне иногда кажется, что делается это с явным удовольствием  :Smilie: 

Наверное не стоит с выдающейся самоуверенностью доказывать что-то, когда нет элементарных представлений о вопросе, как здесь в конце сообщения:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=32

----------


## Tiop

> А во текущей всё уже разобрали ещё в трэде по Гоенке.


то, что вы там понаразбирали, это, мягко говоря...

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Ассаджи привёл 

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...post&p=1110896

яркие свидетельства употребления термина "джхана" в отношении других практик или психических явлений (даже нежелательных):

The term 'jhana' itself has a broad meaning of 'mental absorption'.
Some examples from the suttas:

‘yaṃnūnāhaṃ appāṇakaṃyeva jhānaṃ jhāyeyya’

'Suppose I were to become absorbed in the trance of non-breathing.'

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...036x.than.html

"Once, Ven. Ananda, Master Gotama was staying near Vesali in the Peaked Roofed Pavilion in the Great Wood. I went to him at the Peaked Roofed Pavilion in the Great Wood, and there he spoke in a variety of ways on mental absorption. Master Gotama was both endowed with mental absorption & made mental absorption his habit. In fact, he praised mental absorption of every sort."

"It wasn't the case, brahman, that the Blessed One praised mental absorption of every sort, nor did he criticize mental absorption of every sort. And what sort of mental absorption did he not praise? There is the case where a certain person dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, seized with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. Making that sensual passion the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.

"He dwells with his awareness overcome by ill will...

"He dwells with his awareness overcome by sloth & drowsiness...

"He dwells with his awareness overcome by restlessness & anxiety...

"He dwells with his awareness overcome by uncertainty, seized with uncertainty. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from uncertainty once it has arisen. Making that uncertainty the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it. This is the sort of mental absorption that the Blessed One did not praise."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....108.than.html

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 'Suppose I were to become absorbed in the trance of non-breathing.'


Все правильно. Пратика Анапанасати, работая с дыханием и осознанностью на теле (3. он вхыхает\выдыхает, сознавая все тело) включает в себя успокоение дыхания (4. он вдыхает\выдыхает успокаивая bodily fabrications).




> "He dwells with his awareness overcome by uncertainty, seized with uncertainty. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from uncertainty once it has arisen. Making that uncertainty the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it. This is the sort of mental absorption that the Blessed One did not praise."


Вот Вы и нашли, что такое "неправильные джханы".




> В Анапанасати-сутте не говорится о джханах.


Почитайте примечание 2 в самом ее низу и пройдите в следующую от Анапанасати-сутту (MN 119). "mindfulness immersed in the body" соотнесите с Сатипатханой и Анапанасати. Еще раз прочитайте, как Анапанасати доводит до кульминации (!) Сатипатхану и Семь Факторов Пробуждения.

Можете посмотреть эту работу начиная прямо с введения и далее по поиску "jhana".




> Речь идёт о том, какова в этом деле роль джханы.


Роль джханы весьма значительная, раз Будда прозрел с их помощью и весьма советовал. Также посмотрите эту сутту, где они описываются как "ослепляющие Мару". Но я, само собой, не отрицаю достижение Ниббаны без джхан (я отрицаю их трактование, как некие состояния ума, доступные во время бодроствования тела и мысли). В Каноне упоминаются такие случаи (Ниббана без джхан), хотя насколько я могу судить, это скорее исключение из правил для людей с огромной (буквально неистовой) решимостью и верой в Будду, "голодом" по Дхамме, а также интуицией, которые могут моментально обрубить санкхары усилием, как только распознают их. Уверен, проповеди Будды были необычайно убедительны, раз многие, исполняясь веры и благоговения, получали проблеск Ниббаны сидя там же на месте, или становились Арахатами, как в случае с Рахулой. Интересный отрывок про 4 вида практики уже приводил:




> These are the four modes of practice. Which four? Painful practice with slow intuition, painful practice with quick intuition, pleasant practice with slow intuition, & pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a monk remains focused on unattractiveness with regard to the body. Percipient of loathsomeness with regard to food & non-delight with regard to the entire world, he remains focused on impermanence with regard to all fabrications. The perception of death is well established within him. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner — strength of conviction, strength of conscience, strength of concern, strength of persistence, & strength of discernment — but his five faculties... are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a monk remains focused on unattractiveness with regard to the body... focused on impermanence with regard to all fabrications. The perception of death is well established within him. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... and his five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a monk... enters & remains in the first jhana... second jhana... third jhana... fourth jhana. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... but his five faculties... are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a monk... enters & remains in the first jhana... second jhana... third jhana... fourth jhana. He dwells in dependence on the five strengths of a learner... and his five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> ...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Tiop. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, еще эту сутту, где ясно показаны способности, необходимые для Пробуждения. Они логически следуют друг за другом (концентрация, конечно, указана перед распознаванием. Причем все превосходно расписано, что чем является.




> Monks, there are these five faculties. Which five? The faculty of conviction, the faculty of persistence, the faculty of mindfulness, the faculty of concentration, and the faculty of discernment.
> 
> Now where is the faculty of conviction to be seen? In the four factors of stream-entry...
> 
> And where is the faculty of persistence to be seen? In the four right exertions...
> 
> And where is the faculty of mindfulness to be seen? In the four frames of reference...
> 
> And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas...
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Концентрация (экагатта) - это все же не джана.

----------

AlekseyE (11.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Концентрация (экагатта) - это все же не джана.


Автор сутты не я, сами понимаете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Автор сутты не я, сами понимаете.


И что с того, что автор сутты не вы?

----------


## Solano

> Почитайте Канон и слова Будды о том, что к чему приводят Четыре Основы Осознанности:
> 
> 
> Также почитайте какой плод даёт Правильная решимость.
> 
> Я бы посоветовал больше делать упор на Канон, а не на книги и комментарии. Хотя сам сейчас в основном читаю обзорные по Канону работы Тханиссаро Бхикху (советую Wings to Awakening).



Ребята, я сам за чтение канона в первую очередь, но мне уже порядком надоело читать одни и те же доводы за джаны. 

Тут, на форуме, не раз высказывали вполне веские и подкреплённые и Каноном и мнениями авторитетных Учителей возражения по поводу похожих на Ваши с Зомом интерпретаций Буддистского Пути.

По мне, так, имеет право на жизнь и версия со следованием через практику Саматхи с упором на джаны (хотя мне она, как вы уже поняли, не симпатична), и версия со следованием через Практику Випассаны, без джан, как их нам предсталяет комментаторская традиция, исходящая от Виссудхи Магги. 

Выбирать нам, практиковать нам.

А переливать из путого в порожнее, жонглируя собственными доводами и мнениями авторитетных людей - это всё игры, в которые итак, без нашего участия, весь Мир, в котором мы живём, играет.

И пользы это не приносит, поскольку служит не Просветлению, а укреплению собственного эго.

Мне бы было приятнее, если бы тут было больше отчётов о собственной практике, дружеского общения соратников, чем этих бесконечных споров.

----------

AlekseyE (11.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

> Перевод Тханиссаро Бхикху, на мой взгляд, куда правильнее. Он показывает, что говоря о медитации Будда имел в виду только джханы.


Вы опираетесь на мнение Преп Тханиссаро Бхиккху, а он известный сторонник трактовки обязательного Пути через джаны, в смысле погружения в некое сотояние, с определёнными свойствами.

Кроме того, Вы посмотрите, как ваш ум работает - мнение Преп Тханиссрао Бхиккху совпало с вашим - так и перевод его, значит, лучше. :Smilie:  

Я к тому, что доводов вам в ответ приводят достаточно, но ум (не только ваш :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )) предпочитает выбирать те, которые подкрепляют его точку зрения, просто потому, что так ум подтверждает собственное существование, ведь ему хочется существовать. :EEK!: 

А доводы ведь приводятся веские и их не мало.

Да, схема работы ума грубо мной нарисована, но, надеюсь, это вас не обидело.

----------


## Solano

> Просветления достичь трудно хоть с данами, хоть без джан.
> 
> Просто те, кто *не упирает* на развитие джан, имеют в виду (имхо), что самма-самадхи развивается ествественным образом на фоне практики Випассаны.
> 
> Пример: человек занимается спортивной стрельбой. 
> - Хорошо ли ему иметь реализацию, к примеру, четвертой джаны? Да.
> - Да. 
> - Является ли для него трагедией, что он не реализовал даже первую джану?
> - Нет.
> ...


Отлично! :Smilie:  Хорошая аналогия. Я с вами.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы опираетесь на мнение Преп Тханиссаро Бхиккху, а он известный сторонник трактовки обязательного Пути через джаны, в смысле погружения в некое сотояние, с определёнными свойствами.


Некое? ) Эти "некие" состояния являются частью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути и Пяти Способностей, которые ведут к Пробуждению.




> А доводы ведь приводятся веские и их не мало.


Не встретил тут ни одного веского довода.

----------

Zom (11.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не встретил тут ни одного веского довода.


Почему Будда мог упирать на практику джан? По одной простой причине: освоенная джана (любая) - это парашют от трех низших миров при любом раскладе + то, что реально "впирает" любой измученный ум. 

Типа, делай  вот так и вот так, получишь предсказуемый результат.

- Понравилось?
- Да!
- Первая доза - бесплатно.

"ежели дух стучится к тебе, но ты не реагируешь... то дух применяет уловку" (с)

----------


## До

Как я понимаю корень разногласия в том являются ли _правильное самадхи_ тождественным _четырем джханам_.

*Г*лавный аргумент (тех кто утверждает, что достижение джхан обязательно) состоит в том, что Будда в некоторых суттах говорил, что правильное самадхи, это четыре джханы.

*Г*лавное возражение на это, что в других суттах Будда определял правильное самадхи иначе.


ps.



> Не встретил тут ни одного веского довода.


Хехе. Проанализируйте так - многие люди видят веские доводы, а лично вы нет.




> Я бы посоветовал больше делать упор на Канон, а не на книги и комментарии.


Проблема любых ниспрвергальщиков комментариев состоит в том, что в итоге они дают свои комментарии, всего лишь навсего. (Тоже самое было и древних _саутрантиков_ (название школы происходит от того, что они признают только сутры), вместо абхидхармы они написали свои трактаты.) Спрашивается - почему я буду доверять более соверменному писателю собственных комментариев, а не древним архатам?

----------

PampKin Head (11.05.2009), Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Почему Будда мог упирать на практику джан? По одной простой причине: освоенная джана (любая) - это парашют от трех низших миров при любом раскладе + то, что реально "впирает" любой измученный ум.


Нет. Будда упирал на практику джхан, потому что это то, что избавляет ум от 5 помех.
А 5 помех - это то, что подпитывает невежество (см. сутту про Неведение).

Кстати, по-поводу перерождений - встречал разные мнения.
Одни говорят, что если джхана достигнута - то дорога только в рай.
Другие говорят, что дорога только в рай - если только умираешь во время пребывания в джхане.
(например тут - кстати джханы здесь довольно любопытно описаны)




> Как я понимаю корень разногласия в том являются ли правильное самадхи тождественным четырем джханам.


Во-первых, слово "samma" имеет более широкий перевод, нежели "правильное".
Во-вторых, 4 джханы обязательным образом входят в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Именно это я имел в виду, когда говорил о том, что "найдите мне что правильное сосредоточение - нечто отличное от джхан" (но нужно было, правда, формулировать эту фразу более конкретно, и писать - найдите мне Благородный Восьмеричный Путь без джхан) =)

Такие сутты как эта (Сутта Об Анализе Пути) не дают расслабляться на этот счёт и совершенно ясно объясняют *что такое Благородный Восьмеричный Путь* -)

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.than.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Вот ещё по теме:

http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/c...centration.htm

"Поэтому вполне разумно сделать заключение, что если бы сосредоточение-доступа стоило того, Будда о нём бы рассказал. Но поскольку эта концепция не появляется в суттах ([и в?] сутрах), то можно сделать вывод, что это аномалия поздней буддийской литературы. Также можно заключить, что если бы следовало избегать более глубоких стадий сосредоточения, о чём говорят комментарии о пути "сухого прозрения" (dry insight), тогда были бы многочисленные лекции, где Будда предупреждает учеников о том, что не следует потакать развитию поглощённостей (джхан), а вместо этого нужно обратить внимание на работу с прозрением (випассана), если сосредоточения доступа действительно достаточно для этого.

Но ни одна сутта не говорит о сосредоточении-доступа, нет также и сутт, говорящих о "пути-только-прозрения" (випассаны), нет сутт, утверждающих, что следует избегать глубоких стадий медитации (джхан). Поэтому можно сделать вывод, что комментарии ошибаются на этот счёт."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

> Вот ещё по теме:
> 
> http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/c...centration.htm


Зом, постыдитесь приводить мнение человека, который САМ НАЗНАЧИЛ СЕБЯ Сотапанной, и которого не признаёт ни в этом качестве, ни в качестве комментатора, НИ ОДИН из представителей традиционной Тэравады.

Замечаю за вами уже не в первый раз, что, когда вам надо, любые доводы, вне зависимости от того, канонические или нет, исходящие от комментариев или нет, подходят для поддержки отстаиваемой вами точки зрения. 

То вы настаиваете на необходимости поиска доводов ТОЛЬКО ЛИШЬ в Каноне, а потом приводите доводы, взятые вами из Виссудхи Магги, к примеру(вроде бы помню подобное в дискуссии о Гоенке), то вот как сейчас.

Не дело это, непорядочно.

----------


## Solano

Вот основатель ВЗК говорит о том, как он самоомонашился

Вот выдержка из этого текста:




> PLEASE NOTE: Jhanananda (Jeffrey S. Brooks) is not affiliated with any lineage, teaching, method, tradition, religion or ideology other than his own; he is not part of any movement or organization other than his own, nor has he been sent out by anyone to teach. Jhanananda is an independent contemplative mystic, writer, teacher, speaker, artist and poet who has no spiritual affiliation of any kind other than with his own organization, the Great Western Vehicle. He has no guru, nor is he endorsed by one. He is not anyone’s disciple, devotee, representative or student.

----------


## Zom

> Замечаю за вами уже не в первый раз, что, когда вам надо, любые доводы, вне зависимости от того, канонические или нет, исходящие от комментариев или нет, подходят для поддержки отстаиваемой вами точки зрения.


А неважно кто и что написал. Я привёл мнение о том, что таких сутт нет, что меня и заинтересовало, ибо я тоже таких сутт не встречал, почему и привёл отрывок. Да хоть Папа Римский написал бы - главное _что_ написал и является ли это _правдой_ (ну и, конечно же, относится ли это к обсуждаемой теме).

----------


## Solano

> А неважно кто и что написал.


ну-ну.

----------


## Tiop

Я знал, Иван, что вы поспешите и "сядете в лужу".

a)




> Все правильно. Пратика Анапанасати, работая с дыханием и осознанностью на теле (3. он вхыхает\выдыхает, сознавая все тело) включает в себя успокоение дыхания (4. он вдыхает\выдыхает успокаивая bodily fabrications).


1. Это не Анапанасати, а *противоположная* ей практика:

"I thought: 'Suppose I were to become absorbed in the trance of non-breathing.' *So I stopped the in-breaths & out-breaths in my nose & mouth.*

Вы согласны?

2. Это практика, *противоположная*  практике джхан.

As I did so, there was a loud roaring of winds coming out my earholes, just like the loud roar of winds coming out of a smith's bellows... So I stopped the in-breaths & out-breaths in my nose & mouth & ears. As I did so, extreme forces sliced through my head, just as if a strong man were slicing my head open with a sharp sword... Extreme pains arose in my head, just as if a strong man were tightening a turban made of tough leather straps around my head... Extreme forces carved up my stomach cavity, just as if a butcher or his apprentice were to carve up the stomach cavity of an ox... There was an extreme burning in my body, just as if two strong men, grabbing a weaker man by the arms, were to roast & broil him over a pit of hot embers. And although tireless persistence was aroused in me, and unmuddled mindfulness established, my body was aroused & uncalm because of the painful exertion. But the painful feeling that arose in this way did not invade my mind or remain.

Вы согласны?

3. Эту практику сам дост. Тханиссаро переводит не "jhana", а "trance", тогда как в этой же сутте приводится и описание практики четырёх джхан, которые он переводит "jhana"

1) ‘yaṃnūnāhaṃ appāṇakaṃyeva *jhānaṃ* jhāyeyya’

'Suppose I were to become absorbed in *the trance* of non-breathing.'

2) ‘‘So  kho ahaṃ, aggivessana, oḷārikaṃ āhāraṃ āhāretvā, balaṃ gahetvā, vivicceva kāmehi vivicca akusalehi dhammehi savitakkaṃ savicāraṃ vivekajaṃ pītisukhaṃ paṭhamaṃ *jhānaṃ* [в первую джхану] upasampajja vihāsiṃ"

"So when I had taken solid food and regained strength, then — quite secluded from sensuality, secluded from unskillful mental qualities, I entered & remained in the *first jhana*

Таким образом, слово "джхана" используется для практики, отличной от практики джхан. 

Вы согласны?

4. Эта и другая практики, описанные в этой сутте не ведут к пробуждению.

But with this racking practice of austerities I haven't attained any superior human state, any distinction in knowledge or vision worthy of the noble ones. Could there be another path to Awakening?'

b)




> Вот Вы и нашли, что такое "неправильные джханы".


1. 

Это не "неправильные джханы".

дост. Тханиссаро не называет эти состояния джханами, называя их mental absorptions, хотя далее опять же встречается описание практики джхан, которые он и называет джханами.

Вы согласны?

2. Описание этих состояний позволяет предполагать, что они могут присутствовать в активной жизнедеятельности человека, проявляться и присутствовать в поведении.

Вы согласны?

3. В контексте разговора о сутте (и в самой сутте), который был выше, никаких неправильных джхан в смысле, к которому вы апеллируете здесь, не было.

Вы согласны?

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Продолжая изучать Wing of Awakening натолкнулся на весьме примечательное сравнение Будды:




> Just as a royal frontier fortress has a foundation post — deeply rooted, well embedded, immovable, & unshakable — for the protection of those within and to ward off those without; in the same way a disciple of the noble ones has conviction, is convinced of the Tathagata's Awakening: 'Indeed, the Blessed One is worthy and rightly self-awakened, consummate in knowledge & conduct, well-gone, an expert with regard to the world, unexcelled as a trainer for those people fit to be tamed, the Master of divine & human beings, awakened, blessed.' With conviction as his foundation post, the disciple of the noble ones abandons what is unskillful & develops what is skillful, abandons what is blameworthy & develops what is blameless, and looks after himself with purity...
> 
> Just as a royal frontier fortress has a large army stationed within — elephant soldiers, cavalry, charioteers, bowmen, standard-bearers, billeting officers, soldiers of the supply corps, noted princes, commando heroes, infantry, & slaves — for the protection of those within and to ward off those without; in the same way a disciple of the noble ones keeps his persistence aroused for abandoning unskillful mental qualities and taking on skillful mental qualities, is steadfast, solid in his effort, not shirking his duties with regard to skillful mental qualities. With persistence as his army, the disciple of the noble ones abandons what is unskillful & develops what is skillful, abandons what is blameworthy & develops what is unblameworthy, and looks after himself with purity...
> 
> Just as a royal frontier fortress has a wise, experienced, intelligent gate-keeper to keep out those he doesn't know and to let in those he does, for the protection of those within and to ward off those without; in the same way a disciple of the noble ones is mindful, highly meticulous, remembering & able to call to mind even things that were done & said long ago. With mindfulness as his gate-keeper, the disciple of the noble ones abandons what is unskillful & develops what is skillful, abandons what is blameworthy & develops what is unblameworthy, and looks after himself with purity...
> 
> Just as a royal frontier fortress has ramparts that are high & thick & completely covered with plaster, for the protection of those within and to ward off those without; in the same way a disciple of the noble ones is discerning, endowed with discernment leading to the arising of the goal — noble, penetrating, leading to the right ending of stress. With discernment as his covering of plaster, the disciple of the noble ones abandons what is unskillful & develops what is skillful, abandons what is blameworthy & develops what is unblameworthy, and looks after himself with purity...
> 
> Just as a royal frontier fortress has large stores of grass, timber & water for the delight, convenience, & comfort of those within, and to ward off those without; in the same way the disciple of the noble ones... enters & remains in the first jhana... for his own delight, convenience, & comfort, and to alight on Unbinding...
> ...


Убежденность Будда сравнивает с фундоментальным столбом (сваями?) еоролевской потдграничной крепости. Усердие он сравнивает с царской армией внутри этой крепости. Осознанность он сравнивает со стражником крепостных ворот. Но далее Будда отклоняется от обычного порядка и говорит о различении (а не о сосредоточении), сравнивая его с крепостным валом, облицованным штукатуркой, прибавляя, что " in the same way a disciple of the noble ones is discerning, endowed with discernment leading to the *arising* of the goal — noble, penetrating, *leading* to the right ending of stress", "таким же образом ученик Благородных проницателен, наделен различением, ведущим к появлению\возникновению (распознаванию) цели - благородной, проникновенной, *ведущей* к правильному окончанию страдания. И лишь далее Будда говорит о джханах, сравнивая их с запасами "для радости, удобства и комфорта", чтоб вроде бы дело второстепенное, скрашивающее досуг. Однако в в конце прибавляет "*and to alight on Unbinding...*". Т.е. производящие "посадку" на Ниббану. Может быть примечательно, что различение ведет к цели, а джханы высаживают в нее и потому даже упомянуты последними, а не как обычно "убеждение, усердие, осознанность, сосредоточение, различение".

Однако выше был приведен еще интересный отрывок, где Будда говорит о четырех практиках - с джханами и без джхан. Как бы то ни было пренебрегать ими весьма неразумно. Весьма разумно построить лестницу и по ступенькам поднятся, чем ждать, когда сможешь запрыгнть на крышу с места, почти без разгона. Потому, полагаю, Будда и говорил сразу после объяснения Сатипатханы, "Practice jhana, Ananda. Do not be heedless. Do not be remorseful in the future. That is our instruction to you all".

Еще важная сутта, где о Сатипатхане говорится в контексте джхан и предоления 5 ниваран:




> *Having abandoned the five hindrances* — imperfections of awareness that weaken discernment — *the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself* — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. Just as if an elephant trainer were to plant a large post in the ground and were to bind a forest elephant to it by the neck in order to break it of its forest habits, its forest memories & resolves, its distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the forest, to make it delight in the town and to inculcate in it habits congenial to human beings; in the same way, these four frames of reference are bindings for the awareness of the disiciple of the noble ones, to break him of his household habits, his household memories & resolves, his distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the household life, for the attainment of the right method and the realization of Unbinding.
> 
> Then the Tathagata trains him further: 'Come, monk, remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body. Remain focused on feelings in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with feelings. Remain focused on the mind in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with mind. Remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with mental qualities.' *With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana.*..
> 
> — MN 125


Правда в другом переводе использованы немного другие слова, однако о джханах Будда говорит сразу после увещеваний о Сатипатхане, что в ней, отслеживая тело в теле (и т.д.) не допускать меслей о теле, чувствах и пр. Далее это естественно ведет к джханам и к Пробуждению.

----------


## Zom

> ну-ну.


Ну а что ну-ну. 
Если, к примеру, какой-то буддолог будет что-то доказывать, приводя какие-то аргументы - это не означает, что он ошибается _только лишь потому_, что он буддолог, который не имеет контакта с живой традицией, не имеет линии передачи и т.п. Ну самопосвятился этот Джеффри Брукс, провозгласил себя кем-то там - но это не значит, что он не может вычитать сутты и сделать какой-то критический анализ. Именно этот критический анализ я и привёл. Ладно бы он говорил откровенную ерунду - но ведь по делу и по теме.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Я знал, Иван, что вы поспешите и "сядете в лужу".


Тиоп. Спешу не я. Вы привели сутту, где Будда говорит о трансе, возникающим при отсутствии дыхания, "trance of non-breathing", что является аскетической практикой (Будда и беседует в этой сутте с аскетом). Мои еще школьные друзья занимались этим ради "экстремальных ощущений" и это может сделать даже малый ребенок или спортсмен, или йог, который управляет дыханием ради остановки мышления. Сутту, которую привел я, говорит именно об Анапанасати и об *успокоении* дыхания. Которое почти полностью прекращается лишь в четвертой или последующих джханах.

Остальные Ваши доводы, следующие из этого Вашего ошибочного суждения, также ошибочны, потому их не рассматриваю.

----------

Zom (11.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

> Ну а что ну-ну. 
> Если, к примеру, какой-то буддолог будет что-то доказывать, приводя какие-то аргументы - это не означает, что он ошибается _только лишь потому_, что он буддолог, который не имеет контакта с живой традицией, не имеет линии передачи и т.п.


Вес доводов от практикующего в монашестве представителя Тэравады и от буддолога, несколько разный. Вес доводов определяется не только интеллектуальными способностями, но и проникновением в суть Доктрины.

Тут переводчики-профессионалы не могут согласиться по поводу значений определённых буддистских терминов и каждый любит собственную точку зрения, ведь выстрадал, столько лет трудился и т.п. эго бередит такое положение вещей. 

А представитель Тэравады, работает над рассеянием иллюзий по поводу самости и прочего, и следовательно, заслуживает большего доверия в качестве независимого источника.

Кроме того, тут на БФ Бантэ Топпер как-то справедливо заметил, - что Тэравада, это не только тексты и медитация, но и многое другое...




> Ну самопосвятился этот Джеффри Брукс, провозгласил себя кем-то там - но это не значит, что он не может вычитать сутты и сделать какой-то критический анализ.


Подумаешь, самопосвятился, ерунда какая :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А то, что факт такого отношения к Традиции много может сказать о человеке и о его работе над рассеянием иллюзий по поводу самости, это вы предпочитаете не видеть. :Cool: 

Что ж, дело ваше, но если вы заявили, что вам всё равно, принадлежит человек к традиции Тэравады или нет, лишь бы разбирался и тогда его доводы для вас значимы, тогда не требуйте в последствии, чтобы вам отвечали доводами из Канона (при возникновении спорных вопросов). 

Вам ведь теперь достаточно комментариев, при том, даже неканонических.

----------


## Solano

> Ну а что ну-ну. 
> Ну самопосвятился этот Джеффри Брукс, провозгласил себя кем-то там - но это не значит, что он не может вычитать сутты и сделать какой-то критический анализ.


Самопосвятился - это своего рода ересь.

Если человек исходя из собственных заблуждений начинает идти против традиции, то где гарантия, что его умозаключения не окрашены его же заблуждениями?

Кроме того, какой точки зрения можно ожидать от человека, который самопосвятился под именем *Jhanananda* - дословно - "Блаженство Джаны"?

Есть некоторое цепляние за собственные взгляды, вы не находите?

Советую вам внимательнее ознакомиться с материалами о ВЗК, хотя бы на том сайте, ссылку откуда вы привели.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Tiop. Про неправильные джханы тут и тут почитайте.

----------


## Zom

> Если человек исходя из собственных заблуждений начинает идти против традиции, то где гарантия, что его умозаключения не окрашены его же заблуждениями?


Если его умозаключения окрашены заблуждениями, приведите аргументацию, которая покажет, что это заблуждения. Он сказал, что в каконе нет упоминаемых по этим темам сутт. Я вот тоже не встречал, но я не знаток Трипитаки - может такие сутты есть. Приведите, разберём, проанализируем. 

Вот Тиоп привёл одну интересную по этой теме сутту, но какие-то строгие однозначные выводы по ней сделать сложно - особенно если рассматривать её в контексте с остальными известными суттами канона - опять же той же Сутте об Анализе Пути.

Когда-то приводили аргументы, что есть сутты, где говорится об "Освобождении за счёт мудрости" (наряду с другими видами освобождений). Это было определенным аргументом, до тех пор пока я не нашел вот эту сутту, в которой говорится что и в этом случае джхана обязательна.

----------


## Solano

Зом, вступать в диспут с вами я не буду, поскольку уже не раз убеждался, что это не ведёт ни к чему. 

По разным причинам, 

потому, что просто не ведёт ни к чему, 

потому, что вы склонны манипулировать выводами, исходя из меняющейся ситуации, даже если эти доводы идут в разрез с вашими же первоначальными посылками и т.д.

Меня не тянет заниматься утверждением на БФ какой либо точки зрения, я не вижу в этом смысла, а если касаться разговора о джанах, саматхе и випассане, то я считаю, что тут, на БФ, эта тема уже достаточно освещена,  с самых разных сторон. Ищущий - да обрящет :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Во-первых, слово "samma" имеет более широкий перевод, нежели "правильное".


Ещё "неправильное"?




> Во-вторых, 4 джханы обязательным образом входят в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Именно это я имел в виду, когда говорил о том, что "найдите мне что правильное сосредоточение - нечто отличное от джхан" (но нужно было, правда, формулировать эту фразу более конкретно, и писать - найдите мне Благородный Восьмеричный Путь без джхан) =)


Это утверждение соответствует тому как я суммировал диспут.
Смысл спора (возможно не для всех очевидный) - _тождественны_ или нет четыре джханы правильному самадхи. Следовательно, так как именно правильное самадхи является фактором пути, то если их отождествлять, то джхана является фактором пути. Тут, заметьте, я не привожу никаких контр-аргументов, просто суммирую коренное разногласие. А дальше уже противниками такой позиции может оспариваться и тождество четырёх джхан правильному самадхи, и что "джханы" это четыре джханы и т.п. Но всё крутится вокруг этого разночтения.




> Такие сутты как эта (Сутта Об Анализе Пути) не дают расслабляться на этот счёт и совершенно ясно объясняют *что такое Благородный Восьмеричный Путь* -) http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.than.html


Так есть и другие сутты. Много их.

Вам видимо нравятся _только_ те сутты, которые определяют правильное самадхи как четыре джханы?

----------

Solano (11.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Вам видимо нравятся только те сутты, которые определяют правильное самадхи как четыре джханы


Причем тут нравятся не нравятся. Я говорю о том, что нет сутт, которые бы _не включали_ 4 джханы в правильное сосредоточение.

----------


## До

> Причем тут нравятся не нравятся. Я говорю о том, что нет сутт, которые бы _не включали_ 4 джханы в правильное сосредоточение.


Ещё раз - вопрос в том _отождествляете_ ли вы четыре джханы и правильное самадхи. Если вы отождествляете, то _для вас_ все сутты говорящие о правильном самадхи говорят о четырёх джханах, и наоборот.

Есть сутты, которые _не говорят_ о четырёх джханах, говоря о правильном самадхи.

----------


## Zom

> Есть сутты, которые не говорят о четырёх джханах, говоря о правильном самадхи.


Можно пример? (пример, где говорилось бы о Правильном Сосредоточении и при этом 4 джханы не упоминались бы вообще).

----------


## До

> Можно пример? (пример, где говорилось бы о Правильном Сосредоточении и при этом 4 джханы не упоминались бы вообще).


Еще раз - дело *не* в "упоминании _вообще_", *а* в _отождествлении_ правильного самадхи и четырёх джхан. Вам видимо нужны сутты где правильное самадхи не _определяется_ через четыре джханы.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....117.than.html _MN 117: Maha-cattarisaka Sutta_
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html _MN 44: Culavedalla Sutta_

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Solano (12.05.2009), Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

В первой сутте Будда говорит не о "noble right concentration", а о "noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions", указывая эти самые "supports & requisite conditions":




> The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.


Вторая сутта:




> "Now what is concentration, lady, what qualities are its themes, what qualities are its requisites, and what is its development?
> 
> "Singleness of mind is concentration, friend Visakha; the four frames of reference are its themes; the four right exertions are its requisites; and any cultivation, development, & pursuit of these qualities is its development."


Спрашивается, что такое концентрация, а не "noble right concentration". Когда отслеживается тело в теле в случае его движения, то это не "noble right concentration", хотя в своем роде "singleness". Приведенный отрывок разбирается тут в самом начале и далее о трех разногласиях в Тхераваде - 1) что джханы не обязательны, 2) что они обязательны только для Анагаминства и Арахатства, 3) и что они вообще для всего обязательны.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

5 способностей, которые ведут к Ниббане:



> The Buddha: Sariputta, do you take it on *conviction* that the faculty of conviction, when developed & pursued, gains a footing in the Deathless, has the Deathless as its goal & consummation? Do you take it on conviction that the faculty of *persistence... mindfulness... concentration... discernment*, when developed & pursued, gains a footing in the Deathless, has the Deathless as its goal & consummation?
> - SN 48.44


Просветленный только в том случае Просветленный, когда он довел до совершенства не только различение: 



> It is through the development & pursuit of *two faculties that a monk whose effluents are ended declares gnosis*: 'Birth is ended, the holy life fulfilled, the task done. There is nothing further for the sake of this world.'* Through which two?* Through *noble discernment & noble release*. Whatever is his noble discernment is his *faculty of discernment*. Whatever is his noble release is his *faculty of concentration*.
> 
> — SN 48.46


Далее поясняется, что же такое "способность" сосредоточения в этих 5 способностях:



> Monks, there are these five faculties. Which five? The faculty of conviction, the faculty of persistence, the faculty of mindfulness, the faculty of concentration, and the faculty of discernment.
> 
> Now where is the faculty of conviction to be seen? In the four factors of stream-entry...
> And where is the faculty of persistence to be seen? In the four right exertions...
> And where is the faculty of mindfulness to be seen? In the four frames of reference...
> *And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas...*
> And where is the faculty of discernment to be seen? In the four noble truths...
> 
> — SN 48.8


А вот веселая сутта (отрывок) о тех, кто пренебрегает концентрацией:



> Imagine a great pool of water to which there comes a great bull elephant, seven or seven and a half cubits tall. The thought occurs to him, 'What if I were to plunge into this pool of water, to amuse myself by squirting water into my ears and along my back, and then to bathe & drink & come back out & go off as I please.' So he plunges into the pool of water, amuses himself by squirting water into his ears and along his back, and then bathes & drinks & comes back out & goes off as he pleases. Why is that? Because his large body finds a footing in the depth.
> 
> Now suppose a rabbit or a cat were to come along & think, 'What's the difference between me & a bull elephant? What if I were to plunge into this pool of water, to amuse myself by squirting water into my ears and along my back, and then to bathe & drink & come back out & go off as I please.' So he plunges rashly into the pool of water without reflecting, and of him it can be expected that he will either sink to the bottom or float away on the surface. Why is that? Because his small body doesn't find a footing in the depth.
> 
> In the same way, whoever says, '*Without having attained concentration, I will go live in solitude, in isolated wilderness places*,' of him it can be expected that *he will either sink to the bottom or float away on the surface*.
> 
> — AN 10.99

----------

Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## До

> В первой сутте Будда говорит не о "noble right concentration", а о "noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions", указывая эти самые "supports & requisite conditions"


В сутте речь идёт о _правильном самадхи_.




> Вторая сутта: ... Спрашивается, что такое концентрация, а не "noble right concentration". Когда отслеживается тело в теле в случае его движения, то это не "noble right concentration", хотя в своем роде "singleness".


В сутте речь идет о _правильном самадхи_, хоть и говорится просто _самадхи_.





> 5 способностей, которые ведут к Ниббане: .... "And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas..." ...
> Далее *поясняется, что же такое "способность" сосредоточения* в этих 5 способностях:


Там такого *не* поясняется.

----------

Solano (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas...


Речь о *экагатте*. Причем ее можно найти не только в 4-х джанах, но также и в восьми джанах. А также в сосредоточениях доступа.

- А что такое "способность бегать"?
- Вот ты начинаешь бегать 100 метров, 200 метров, 300 метров, километр каждый день на время. При должном освоении бега на 100 метров, 200 метров, 300 метров, километр ты узнаешь, что такое "способность бегать". Теперь ты можешь использовать это.

Причем, экагатта на заслуживающих внимания объектах и явлениях и будет samma-samadhi (экагатта на нимитте, развитая в полном объеме = 4-я джана).

----------

Solano (12.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

> Смысл спора (возможно не для всех очевидный) - _тождественны_ или нет четыре джханы правильному самадхи. Следовательно, так как именно правильное самадхи является фактором пути, то если их отождествлять, то джхана является фактором пути. Тут, заметьте, я не привожу никаких контр-аргументов, просто суммирую коренное разногласие. А дальше уже противниками такой позиции может оспариваться и тождество четырёх джхан правильному самадхи, и что "джханы" это четыре джханы и т.п. Но всё крутится вокруг этого разночтения.


Конечно, ведь если самма самадхи и джаны не отождествляются, тогда нет необходимости в джанах. Достаточно самма самадхи.

Спасибо вам большое, что выделили эту мысль.

----------


## Solano

> В первой сутте Будда говорит не о "noble right concentration", а о "noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions", указывая эти самые "supports & requisite conditions":
> 
> 
> 
> Вторая сутта:
> 
> 
> Спрашивается, что такое концентрация, а не "noble right concentration".


Мда, вот характерный пример, как можно не замечать очевидного.

----------


## Solano

> Далее поясняется, что же такое "способность" сосредоточения в этих 5 способностях:
> Цитата:Monks, there are these five faculties. Which five? The faculty of conviction, the faculty of persistence, the faculty of mindfulness, the faculty of concentration, and the faculty of discernment.
> 
> Now where is the faculty of conviction to be seen? In the four factors of stream-entry...
> And where is the faculty of persistence to be seen? In the four right exertions...
> And where is the faculty of mindfulness to be seen? In the four frames of reference...
> And where is the faculty of concentration to be seen? In the four jhanas...
> And where is the faculty of discernment to be seen? In the four noble truths...
> 
> — SN 48.8


Там всего лишь говорится о том, что самма самадхи присутствует("можно увидеть") в четырёх джанах. 

Но это не говорит о том, что самма самадхи и *есть* четыре джаны.

----------


## Zom

> Конечно, ведь если самма самадхи и джаны не отождествляются, тогда нет необходимости в джанах. Достаточно самма самадхи.


И как раз большая ошибка так думать. 
Это в точности то же самое, что и считать, что первые 3 класса среднего образования - это тоже среднее образование. А потому для получения среднего образования 4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11 классы заканчивать не обязательно. Достаточно и первых 3-ёх. Или даже можно ещё круче - сказать, что дошкольное образование - это тоже образование, а потому учиться в школе и в университете не нужно. И так образование есть.




> Речь о экагатте. Причем ее можно найти не только в 4-х джанах, но также и в восьми джанах. А также в сосредоточениях доступа.
> 
> - А что такое "способность бегать"?
> - Вот ты начинаешь бегать 100 метров, 200 метров, 300 метров, километр каждый день на время. При должном освоении бега на 100 метров, 200 метров, 300 метров, километр ты узнаешь, что такое "способность бегать". Теперь ты можешь использовать это.


Ещё одна подмена понятий. Если применять к теме пример с бегом, то за все эти тренеровки нужно не "узнать что такое способность бегать", а нужно "научиться хорошо бегать".


Иван очень показательную на этот счёт сутту вам привёл - о кошке, которая считает, что якобы нет никакой разницы между ней и слоном. Будда сравнивает эту ситуацию с теми, кто не развил сосредоточение, а предпочитает медитировать в лесу с экагаттой "первых 3-ёх классов образования".




> Еще раз - дело не в "упоминании вообще", а в отождествлении правильного самадхи и четырёх джхан.


Скажем проще - если убрать 4 джханы, то правильного сосредоточения, как фактора Пути, не получится. Ибо точно также, например, можно убрать из всех остальных звеньев пути какие-то из их составляющих, и продолжать говорить, что всё это необязательно. К примеру, из 1-го фактора о Правильных Взглядах убрать три благородные истины, и оставить только одну.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Там всего лишь говорится о том, что самма самадхи присутствует("можно увидеть") в четырёх джанах. 
> 
> Но это не говорит о том, что самма самадхи и *есть* четыре джаны.





> Мда, вот характерный пример, как можно не замечать очевидного.


Ни убавить, ни прибавить )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда сравнивает эту ситуацию с теми, кто не развил сосредоточение, а предпочитает медитировать в лесу с экагаттой "первых 3-ёх классов образования".


Но ведь и Будда не говорил, что сосредоточение *должно быть* экагаттой именно 4-й джаны.

Оно может быть экагаттой первой или второй, или третьей или четвертой джаны.

Те, кто не упирает на формальное развитие экагатты через освоение джан, просто указывает на то, что соответствующие уровни экагатты достигаются естественным образом, как побочный эффект Випассаны.

Вы же упираете на то, что только так и никак иначе.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Но ведь и Будда не говорил, что сосредоточение должно быть экагаттой именно 4-й джаны.
> 
> Оно может быть экагаттой первой или второй, или третьей или четвертой джаны.
> 
> Те, кто не упирает на формальное развитие экагатты через освоение джан, просто указывает на то, что соответствующие уровни экагатты достигаются естественным образом, как побочный эффект Випассаны.
> 
> Вы же упираете на то, что только так и никак иначе.


Конечно упираю, ибо джхана подавляет 5 помех, которые и питают невежество. Если 5 помех не подавлены - то это не випассана, а "недовипассана", и всегда таковой и останется, покуда 5 помех действуют в уме - а они действуют, если джханы нет.

А что касается "соответствующих уровней экагатты как побочном эффекте випассаны" - то не вяжется это с самим понятием экагатты. Ибо экагатта - однонаправленность ума на 1 объект, а все методики "сухой випассаны" никогда не удерживают внимание на одном объекте - а предлагают постоянно переключаться с одного на другой, со второго на третий и т.д. Это ничем не отличается от развития экагатты в суете повседневной жизни - она ровно точно таким же образом и развивается. А результат прекрасно виден - удержать ум на объекте даже хотя бы 1 минуту мы, как правило, неспособны. Ум убегает, потому что очень вялый и слабый, подверженный 5-ти помехам. Вот такая вот "экагатта".

Короче "Practice jhana monks, don't be heedless".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Уже приводил отрывок из сутты (пер. Тханиссаро Бхикху), где Сатипатхана описывается как работа в джханах.




> Having abandoned the five hindrances — imperfections of awareness that weaken discernment — the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. Just as if an elephant trainer were to plant a large post in the ground and were to bind a forest elephant to it by the neck in order to break it of its forest habits, its forest memories & resolves, its distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the forest, to make it delight in the town and to inculcate in it habits congenial to human beings; in the same way, these four frames of reference are bindings for the awareness of the disiciple of the noble ones, to break him of his household habits, his household memories & resolves, his distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the household life, for the attainment of the right method and the realization of Unbinding.
> 
> Then the Tathagata trains him further: 'Come, monk, remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body. Remain focused on feelings in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with feelings. Remain focused on the mind in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with mind. Remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with mental qualities.' With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana...
> 
> — MN 125


И продолжение из сутты в ином переводе:



> Then the Thus Gone One trains him further. Come! bhikkhu, abide reflecting the body in the body. Do not think thoughts concerning the body. Abide reflecting feelings in feelings, do not entertain thoughts concerning feelings. Abide reflecting the mental states in the mind, do not entertain thoughts concerning those mental states. Abide reflecting thoughts on the Teaching, do not entertain them. He overcomes thoughts and thought processes, appeases the mind internally and brings it to a single point. With joy and pleasantness born of concentration he attains to the second jh&#224;na and to the third jh&#224;na


И то, как Анапанасати доводит Четыре Основы Осознанности до кульминации, и как Четыре Основы Осознанности доводя до кульминации Семь Факторов Пробуждения.

Еще прибавлю, что заниматься Анапанасати Будда рекомендовал не в прогулке:



> "There is the case where a monk, having gone to the wilderness, to the shade of a tree, or to an empty building, sits down folding his legs crosswise, holding his body erect, and setting mindfulness to the fore.1 Always mindful, he breathes in; mindful he breathes out.


И развивает она именно "джхановую сторону" практики, тогда как другая сторона лишь подготовительная, что также косвенно подтверждается в приводимом отрывке:




> The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.


И в отрывке про крепость.

----------

Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно упираю, ибо джхана подавляет 5 помех, которые и питают невежество. Если 5 помех не подавлены - то это не випассана, а "недовипассана", и всегда таковой и останется, покуда 5 помех действуют в уме - а они действуют, если джханы нет.


Джана подавляет пять помех тогда, когда практикующий пребывает в джане, выйдя из оной созерцающему придется столкнуться с ними вновь.Випассана в джанах не практикуется.Подавление *проявлений 5 помех* не приводит к актуальному устранению 5 помех. Это как новокаин: ты боли просто не чувствуешь.




> А что касается "соответствующих уровней экагатты как побочном эффекте випассаны" - то не вяжется это с самим понятием экагатты. Ибо экагатта - однонаправленность ума на 1 объект, а все методики "сухой випассаны" никогда не удерживают внимание на одном объекте - а предлагают постоянно переключаться с одного на другой, со второго на третий и т.д.


У меня такой вопрос: в уме обычного человека, который никогда не занималься формальными практиками развития сосредоточения, экагатта читтасика присутствует или нет?

И где написано, что это качество развивается лишь одним способом? 




> Это ничем не отличается от развития экагатты в суете повседневной жизни - она ровно точно таким же образом и развивается. А результат прекрасно виден - удержать ум на объекте даже хотя бы 1 минуту мы, как правило, неспособны.


Одни способны, другие не способны.




> Ум убегает, потому что очень вялый и слабый, подверженный 5-ти помехам. Вот такая вот "экагатта".


Не стоит обобщать свою ситуацию на всех человеческих существ. По крайней мере до тех пор, пока не будет обретена способность "знания умов..."



> Короче "Practice jhana monks, don't be heedless".


Вы монах? Тогда это не вам. Наверное, это Топперу.

С учетом того, что домохозяину соблюдать ту нравственность, которая является основой для освоения джан, безмерно трудно... Вы же не будете призывать людей крыть крышу у дома при отсутствующем фундаменте?


Короче, ..."*Жизнь в доме стеснительна, это путь нечистоты, странничество же – как чистый воздух. Нелегко обитающему в доме блюсти всецело совершенное, всецело чистое целомудрие, сияющее как жемчужная раковина.* Ведь я мог бы сбрить волосы и бороду, надеть желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствовать бездомным". И со временем, отказавшись от малого достатка или отказавшись от большого достатка, отказавшись от малого круга родственников или отказавшись от большого круга родственников, он сбривает волосы и бороду, надевает желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствует бездомным.




> Уже приводил отрывок из сутты (пер. Тханиссаро Бхикху), где Сатипатхана описывается как работа в джханах.
> 
> 
> ---Цитата---
> Having abandoned the five hindrances — imperfections of awareness that weaken discernment — the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. Just as if an elephant trainer were to plant a large post in the ground and were to bind a forest elephant to it by the neck in order to break it of its forest habits, its forest memories & resolves, its distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the forest, to make it delight in the town and to inculcate in it habits congenial to human beings; in the same way, these four frames of reference are bindings for the awareness of the disiciple of the noble ones, to break him of his household habits, his household memories & resolves, his distraction, fatigue, & fever over leaving the hous
>  ehold life, for the attainment of the right method and the realization of Unbinding.
> 
> Then the Tathagata trains him further: 'Come, monk, remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body. Remain focused on feelings in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with feelings. Remain focused on the mind in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with mind. Remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, but do not think any thoughts connected with mental qualities.' With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana...


Это как раз подтверждает, что экагатта может развиваться как вторичный процесс, и джаны могут быть достигнуты естественным образом.

Давайте сразу определимся: джана (с первой по четвертую) - это состояние 1) тотального сосредоточения (эккагата) на 2) одном объекте (нимитта). И различаются джаны лишь дополнительным набором читтасик, которые с усилением экагатты исчезают совсем в 4-й джане.

Ни о каких дополнительных (к нимитте) объектах сосредоточения в джанах речи быть не может. Утверждать обратное - значит путать практику джаны с тем, что ею не является.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> [*]Джана подавляет пять помех тогда, когда практикующий пребывает в джане, выйдя из оной созерцающему придется столкнуться с ними вновь.


При "ляпах" в осознанности они возвращаются и не сразу.




> Это как раз подтверждает, что экагатта может развиваться как вторичный процесс, и джаны могут быть достигнуты естественным образом.
> 
> Давайте сразу определимся: джана (с первой по четвертую) - это состояние 1) тотального сосредоточения (эккагата) на 2) одном объекте (нимитта). И различаются джаны лишь дополнительным набором читтасик, которые с усилением экагатты исчезают совсем в 4-й джане.
> 
> Ни о каких дополнительных (к нимитте) объектах сосредоточения в джанах речи быть не может. Утверждать обратное - значит путать практику джаны с тем, что ею не является.


... :




> *Directing & Not Directing the Mind.* Ananda, if a monk or nun remains with mind well established in the four frames of reference, *he/she may be expected to realize greater-than-ever distinction*.
> 
> There is the case of a monk who remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, a fever based on the body arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. *As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme*, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he feels pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, '*I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw [my mind from the inspiring theme].*' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, '*I am not thinking or evaluating*. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> Furthermore, he remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, a fever based on mental qualities arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he is sensitive to pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw.' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> This, Ananda, is development based on directing. And what is development based on *not directing*? A monk, when not directing his mind to external things, discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on the body in & of itself. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> 
> When not directing his mind to external things, he discerns, 'My mind is not directed to external things. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on feelings...mind...mental qualities in & of themselves. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольно, что вы это выделили, но не понимаете, о чем идет речь.

Этап очишения ума, джана



> ...He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he feels pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated.


Выход из джаны и практика Випассаны




> ...
> 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. *Let me withdraw* [my mind from the inspiring theme].' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, 'I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> ...
>  when not directing his mind to external things, discerns, '*My mind is not directed to external things*. It is unconstricted front & back — released & undirected. And furthermore I remain focused on the body in & of itself. I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'



Созерцается нама или рупа, но не внешние объекты = Випассана.

Ум становится излишне возбужден



> As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, a fever based on the body arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally.


Уменьшение общего уровня возбужденности ума



> He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him.


И далее по кругу... 

Классическая ситуация практики Випассаны. Только вместо пребывания в джане, можно использовать сосредоточение доступа, а не джаны.

Или вы полагаете, что тут все - только о джане лишь на основании фразы в конце "Practice jhana, Ananda"?

----------


## Zom

> Джана подавляет пять помех тогда, когда практикующий пребывает в джане, выйдя из оной созерцающему придется столкнуться с ними вновь. 
> Випассана в джанах не практикуется. 
> Подавление проявлений 5 помех не приводит к актуальному устранению 5 помех. Это как новокаин: ты боли просто не чувствуешь


Тогда, судя по-вашему, практиковать вообще невозможно! -)))

Но на самом деле после джхан ум обладает невероятной силой, а 5 помех в нокауте длительное время (от нескольких часов, до дней). Именно это и есть правильное время для практики випассаны.




> У меня такой вопрос: в уме обычного человека, который никогда не занималься формальными практиками развития сосредоточения, экагатта читтасика присутствует или нет? И где написано, что это качество развивается лишь одним способом?


Думаю что присутствует - ибо "faculty of concentration" имеется даже у животных. Встречал мнение, что именно это повседневное сосредоточение и обозначается в комментариях как "khanika samadhi". 

Что касается способов - это очевидно, что концентрация развивается одним способом. Когда вы удерживаете внимание на объекте - концентрация развивается. Когда вы просто "внимательны" - развивается внимательность. Одно с другим путать не надо, ибо это разные умственные способности. Любой ребёнок с самого рождения развивает концентрацию. Но до какой степени всё это доходит - можно наблюдать везде и всюду. Будда же предлагал развить концентрацию более серьёзно. И наступило ли это "более серьёзно" можно легко проверить - попытаться удержать ум на 1 объекте длительное количество времени. Если не получается - концентрация слабая.

Аджан Брам писал, вполне возможно на основании своего личного опыта, что после джханы можно удерживать кристально ясный ум на одном объекте в течение долгих часов. Именно поэтому и происходит ясное видение и глубокое проникновение в суть. И попробуйте это сделать на любом курсе сухой випассаны - хоть на 10-ый день, хоть на 60-ый. Сильно сомневаюсь, что нечто подобное вам удастся.

----------


## sergey

> Конечно упираю, ибо джхана подавляет 5 помех, которые и питают невежество.


Вообще-то, если не ошибаюсь, для того, чтобы войти даже в первую джхану, пять помех должны быть устранены (хотя бы временно. Про это говорят слова "_... уединившись от неумелых умственных качеств (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане..._" в традиционном описании первой джханы). В суттах и комментариях описаны методы работы с пятью помехами, которые не требуют обязательного вхождения в джханы. Т.е. некоторые описанные методы могут практиковаться как в джханах, так и не в них (например практика 4 пребываний Брахмы), а есть такие, которые практикуются вне джхан, например:



> Отбрасыванию чувственного желания способствуют шесть вещей: 
> ...
> 4. Умеренность в еде;
> 5. Дружба с достойными людьми;
> 6. Подходящий разговор.


http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/fivehind.htm

----------


## Zom

Всё правильно. Джхана - это и есть состояние, когда 5 помех отбрасываются - за счёт развития джхановых факторов - в частности - экагатты (однонаправленности ума), и витакки и вичары (которые удерживают ум на одном объекте, не позволяя ему перепрыгивать с одного на другой).

Когда удаётся таким образом устаканить ум - естественным образом случается джхана, где ум освобождается от всякой "суеты", и начинает набирать силу (максимальная мощь которого приходится, как говорят, на 4-ую джхану). После выхода из джханы 5 помех сразу же вернуться не могут - потому это и есть подходящее время для випассаны. Ум гибкий, пластичный, податливый - а внимательность яркая и острая. 

Если джханы не достигнуты, то все эти качества не развиты, и помехи не устранены. Ну и результаты работы будут соответствующими всвязи с помехами и недостаточно ясным и чистым умом. Я не говорю, что результатов не будет - конечно будут. Но глубоких или скажем так "больших" результатов не будет. Для "больших" результатов требуется "большая" сила ума.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Этап очишения ума, джана
> (...)
> Выход из джаны и практика Випассаны


Э.. нет. Не выход.




> Having abandoned the five hindrances — imperfections of awareness that weaken discernment — the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. He remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> (...)
> Then the Tathagata trains him further: 'Come, monk, *remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body*. Remain focused on feelings in & of themselves, *but do not think any thoughts connected with feelings*. Remain focused on the mind in & of itself, *but do not think any thoughts connected with mind*. Remain focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, *but do not think any thoughts connected with mental qualities*.' *With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana*...
> — MN 125


"thoughts & evaluations" - это характеристика первой джханы, а ее подавление знаменует вторую джхану. Напомню:




> There is the case where a monk, quite secluded from sensuality, secluded from unskillful mental qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born of seclusion, *accompanied by directed thoughts & evaluations.*
> (...)
> There is the case where a monk, with the *stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations*, enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of concentration, unification of awareness *free from directed thoughts & evaluations* — internal assurance.





> Или вы полагаете, что тут все - только о джане лишь на основании фразы в конце "Practice jhana, Ananda"?


А по Вашему Будда не в попад давал наставления? Или в его словах Вы коаны ищите? )

Но, дабы быть беспристрастным, справедливо привести и такой отрывок:




> Now what is the manner of reckoning by which the seven factors for Awakening are fourteen?
> 
> [1] Any mindfulness with regard to internal qualities is mindfulness as a factor for Awakening. And any mindfulness with regard to external qualities is also mindfulness as a factor for Awakening. Thus this forms the definition of 'mindfulness as a factor for Awakening,' and it is in this manner that it is two.
> 
> [2] Any time one examines, investigates, & scrutinizes internal qualities with discernment, that is analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening. And any time one examines, investigates, & scrutinizes external qualities with discernment, that too is analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening. Thus this forms the definition of 'analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening,' and it is in this manner that it is two.
> 
> [3] Any bodily persistence is persistence as a factor for Awakening. And any mental persistence is also persistence as a factor for Awakening. Thus this forms the definition of 'persistence as a factor for Awakening,' and it is in this manner that it is two.
> 
> *[4] Any rapture accompanied by directed thoughts & evaluations is rapture as a factor for Awakening. And any rapture unaccompanied by directed thoughts & evaluations is also rapture as a factor for Awakening. Thus this forms the definition of 'rapture as a factor for Awakening,' and it is in this manner that it is two.*
> ...


Однако концентрацией "unaccompanied by directed thoughts & evaluations" Будда наставляет заниматься, как следующей, более продвинутой стадией:




> *Then the Tathagata trains him further:* 'Come, monk, remain focused on the body in & of itself, but do not think any thoughts connected with the body. (.......) With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters the second jhana...

----------

Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Коан: можно ли освоить джаны, пользуясь программным софтом без лицензий в перерывах между практиками?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Коан: можно ли освоить джаны, пользуясь программным софтом без лицензий в перерывах между практиками?


Мое мнение, что можно, когда это вызвано сложившейся финансовой несостоятельностью, а не принципиальным желанием досадить производителям (что встречается среди "хронических зайцев" в метро, например).

По теме: приведенные цитаты из сутт ясно показывают роль джхан в практике Сатипатханы и как Анапанасати доводит ее до кульминации, и Семь Факторов Пробуждения впридачу. У кого остались сомнения, как именно практикуется Анапанасати, пусть перечитают Анапанасати-сутту. Бодрствование тела и мысли они там не найдут.

----------


## До

А чем отличается т.н. _metta jhana_ (часто такое словосочетание можно встретить) от просто метты (не переходящей в джханы) и от метты переходящей в джханы?

----------


## До

> Скажем проще - если убрать 4 джханы, то правильного сосредоточения, как фактора Пути, не получится. Ибо точно также, например, можно убрать из всех остальных звеньев пути какие-то из их составляющих, и продолжать говорить, что всё это необязательно. К примеру, из 1-го фактора о Правильных Взглядах убрать три благородные истины, и оставить только одну.


На каком основании их убирать? Просто, потому что кто-то убрал отождествление джхан и правильного самадхи убирать три благородные истины из правильного воззрения - это не логично. Раз кто-то что-то одно "убрал", то давайте и ещё что-то другое убреём - это не логично.
Джханы "убирают" не просто так, а с основаниями. Если вы убираете откуда-то благородные истины, то предоставьте основания. Ваше возражение сейчас направлено против "убирания" как такового. Но так бездумно никто не "убирает".

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

> А чем отличается т.н. _metta jhana_ (часто такое словосочетание можно встретить) от просто метты (не переходящей в джханы) и от метты переходящей в джханы?


metta jhana - это джхана с метта в качестве объекта.

----------


## Аминадав

Махаси Саядо, - лидер бирманской сангхи средины 20-го века и движения "Випассаны", учил джханам. Я читал в его книге инструкции по метта джхане.

Насколько я понимаю, это он ввел также термин "джханы випассаны" в противоположность "джханам саматхи":
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pesala/...ml/jhanas.html
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...pic=73648&st=0
http://www.forum.websangha.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=535

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), До (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Превосходная сутта весьма по теме.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Почему Будда мог упирать на практику джан? По одной простой причине: освоенная джана (любая) - это парашют от трех низших миров при любом раскладе + то, что реально "впирает" любой измученный ум. 
> 
> Типа, делай  вот так и вот так, получишь предсказуемый результат.
> 
> - Понравилось?
> - Да!
> - Первая доза - бесплатно.
> 
> "ежели дух стучится к тебе, но ты не реагируешь... то дух применяет уловку" (с)


Без коментариев:




> "Now, there is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful mental qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. With the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, he enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of concentration, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. This is called renunciation-pleasure, seclusion-pleasure, calm-pleasure, *self-awakening-pleasure*. *And of this pleasure I say that it is to be cultivated, to be developed, to be pursued, that it is not to be feared*.
> (Источник)


Еще про связь Анапанасати с джханами сутта исчерпывающая (у кого вопросы были). Это отсекает любые фантазии на счет того, что говоря о джханах Будда имел в виду какие-то состояния при бодрствовании тела, мысли или внимания:




> There is the case where a monk, having gone to the wilderness, to the shade of a tree, or to an empty building,* sits down folding his legs crosswise, holding his body erect, and setting mindfulness to the fore.*1 Always mindful, he breathes in; mindful he breathes out.
> (........)
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I — quite withdrawn from sensual pleasures, withdrawn from unskillful qualities — enter & remain in the *first jhana*: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation,' *then he should attend closely to this very same concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing*.
> 
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enter & remain in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance, *then he should attend closely to this very same concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing*.
> 
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I, with the fading of rapture, remain in equanimity, mindful & alert, be physically sensitive to pleasure, and enter & remain in the *third jhana*, of which the Noble Ones declare, "Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding," *then he should attend closely to this very same concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing*.
> 
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I, with the complete transcending of perceptions of [physical] form, with the disappearance of perceptions of resistance, and not heeding perceptions of diversity, [perceiving,] '*Infinite space,' enter & remain in the dimension of the infinitude of space*,' *then he should attend closely to this very same concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing.*


Примечательно, что этап с четвертой джханой опускается. Быть может потому, что дыхание в ней отсутствует (?) Или потому, что арупа-джханы составляют её структуру? Поскольку 4 джхана подразумевает работу с качествами ума (Сатипатхана), которые включают в себя работу с чувственными сферами (сознаниями, тушение которых и характеризует арупа-джханы), то можно сделать такое предположение.

Про то, как Анапанасати *доводит до кульминации* Сатипатхану и Бодхжангу материал уже приводил.




> Но ведь и Будда не говорил, что сосредоточение *должно быть* экагаттой именно 4-й джаны.


Четвертая джхана - волшебная )



> "Now, there is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful mental qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. That, I tell you, comes under the perturbable. And what comes under the perturbable there? *The directed thoughts & evaluations that haven't ceased there: that's what comes under the perturbable there.*
> 
> "There is the case where a monk, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of concentration, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance. That, I tell you, comes under the perturbable. And what comes under the perturbable there? The rapture-pleasure that hasn't ceased there: *that's what comes under the perturbable there.*
> 
> "There is the case where a monk, with the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding.' That, I tell you, comes under the perturbable. And what comes under the perturbable there? The equanimity-pleasure that hasn't ceased there: *that's what comes under the perturbable there.*
> 
> "There is the case where a monk, with the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. *Now that, I tell you, comes under the imperturbable*.
> (Истичник)

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## До

> освоенная джана (любая) - это парашют от трех низших миров при любом раскладе


На счет того, что джхана, это парашют:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....123.than.html _AN 4.123 Jhana Sutta_




> "There is the case where an individual, withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful qualities, enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. He savors that, longs for that, finds satisfaction through that. Staying there — fixed on that, dwelling there often, not falling away from that — then when he dies he reappears in conjunction with the devas of Brahma's retinue. The devas of Brahma's retinue, monks, have a life-span of an eon. *A run-of-the-mill person having stayed there, having used up all the life-span of those devas, goes to hell, to the animal womb, to the state of the hungry shades.* But a disciple of the Blessed One, having stayed there, having used up all the life-span of those devas, is unbound right in that state of being. This, monks, is the difference, this the distinction, this the distinguishing factor, between an educated disciple of the noble ones and an uneducated run-of-the-mill person, when there is a destination, a reappearing.


Обычный человек (_путхуджана_, т.е. не арья) практиковавший джхану, в следствии чего родившийся в мире Брахмы (или выше, для остальных джхан), после завершения той жизни идет в неблагие миры (ад, животным, привидением).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> На счет того, что джхана это парашют:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....123.than.html _AN 4.123 Jhana Sutta_
> 
> 
> Обычный человек (_путхуджана_, т.е. не арья) практиковавший джхану, в следствии чего родившийся в мире Брахмы (или выше, для остальных джхан), после завершения той жизни идет в неблагие миры (ад, животным, привидением).


"Парашют" все же временное избавление.

----------


## Zom

> Обычный человек (путхуджана, т.е. не арья) практиковавший джхану, в следствии чего родившийся в мире Брахмы (или выше, для остальных джхан), после завершения той жизни идет в неблагие миры (ад, животным, привидением).


Да, мрачное заявление. Однако я не думаю что тут речь идёт про абсолютно все случаи. Иначе получается некая ситуация, что если ты не стал Анагамином - то ты ниспадаешь в ад и т.д., даже если практиковал буддизм. Кроме того, сказано, что если ученик Благородного (не понятно - Арья или нет) достиг джханы, то тогда он перерождается в мире Брахм и там освобождается (ниббана), что как минимум очень странно - ибо так получается, что любой буддист, достигающий джханы, уже в принципе можно сказать стал Анагамином (ибо уже не возвращается).

Короче я думаю тут следует читать комментарии, что именно имеется в виду.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Короче я думаю тут следует читать комментарии, что именно имеется в виду.


Зачем комментарии, когда в суттах все есть? В Gopaka Moggallana Sutta досточтимый Ананда касается этой темы. А Sandha Sutta полностью исчерпывает вопрос о том, что такое правильная джхана благородных (основанная на анимитте, надо полагать). В ней Будда приводит разницу между джханой породистого скакуна и необъязженным жеребенком. Первый черпает в кармушке силы для выполнения своего долга, а второй прилипает к кормушке с единственной мыслью "ЯЧМЕНЬ! ЯЧМЕНЬ!". Первый видит выход и избавление от ниваран, второй этого не видит и не способен превзойти использовать ее правильно. Это показывает причину, почему прежние учителя Будды не смогли достичь Пробуждения (напомню, что пресечения пяти ниваран Будда описывает практикой Четырех Основ Осознанности, которой предает огромное значение, материал об этом приводил выше). Суть и ценность джхан относительно именно анимитты исчерпывающе показана на опыте досточтимого Маха Могалланы в Animitto Sutta и подробно объяснена Буддой в Cula-su&#241;&#241;ata Sutta.

----------


## Zom

Иван - да я вообще-то несколько не об этом..

----------


## Zom

Вот интересная сутта, где Будда говорит о 5 аспектах, которые приведут Дхамму к упадку. 

Это когда практикующие перестанут уважать:
1) Будду
2) Его учение
3) Сангху
4) тренировку (практику?)
5) сосредоточение

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html

5-ый пункт особо любопытен в свете поднятой темы -)

Комментарий 5-го пункта от Аджана Дхаммавудхо - "Some people teach that jhana is not important and unnecessary for liberation. This itself will cause the disappearance of the true Dhamma"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот интересная сутта, где Будда говорит о 5 аспектах, которые приведут Дхамму к упадку. 
> 
> Это когда практикующие перестанут уважать:
> 1) Будду
> 2) Его учение
> 3) Сангху
> 4) тренировку (практику?)
> 5) сосредоточение
> 
> ...


А третий любопытен относительо темы про визит Аджана Джаясаро.

----------


## Tiop

> 4) тренировку


*sikkhāya*  agāravā viharanti appatissā,

Sekha (& sekkha)
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:408.pali
Sekhiya [fr. sekha]
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:410.pali
Sikkhā
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:110.pali

Судя по статьям, "тренировка" может означать общее стремление к добродетели, совершенствованию и пробуждению.




> 5) сосредоточение


"Сосредоточение" переводит там дост. Тханиссаро, М. Уолш же (буддист и профессиональный лингвист) переводит "медитация" в широком смысле.

*samādhi*smiṃ agāravā viharanti appatissā

Здесь использовано слово "самадхи".

По словам Будды, благородный восьмеричный путь подразделяется на три группы, добродетели, "сосредоточения" и мудрости.

"Правильное усилие, правильное памятование и правильное сосредоточение - вот группа сосредоточения (самадхи вагга)."

Right effort, right mindfulness, & right concentration come under the aggregate of concentration.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...than.html#agg3

"В свете поднятой темы" интересно, не являются ли два последних поста неуважением к Будде, Сангхе, учению Будды, совершенствованию и сосредоточению-медитации??? -)

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

У меня созрел подробный ответ на безответственные заявления товарищей, напишу попозже.

----------


## Zom

И чем же по-вашему в таком случае отличается 4 пункт от 5-го? -))

Мне видится совершенно очевидным, что Будда говорит именно о концентрации, а не о некой "общей медитации".

А на ваш подробный ответ, посоветую вспомнить Дхаммападу:




> Нет мудрости - нет джханы
> Нет джханы - нет мудрости
> Но тот, у кого и джхана и мудрость,
> Тот стоит в присутствии Ниббаны 
> 
> Дхм. 372


-)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> *sikkhāya*  agāravā viharanti appatissā,
> 
> Sekha (& sekkha)
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:408.pali
> Sekhiya [fr. sekha]
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:410.pali
> Sikkhā
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.4:1:110.pali
> 
> Судя по статьям, "тренировка" может означать общее стремление к добродетели, совершенствованию и пробуждению.


Сопоставляя с "training rules" из той же сутты, полагаю, это можно отнести к правилам Винаи, которые и обеспечивают нравственный фундамент для Правильного Сосредоточения.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще раз приведу эту весьма актуальную для нашей темы сутту. Как видим еще во времена Будды вставали похожие вопросы.

----------


## Tiop

> И чем же по-вашему в таком случае отличается 4 пункт от 5-го? -))


Помедитируйте над понятиями, классифицирующими Благородный путь: добродетель, сосредоточение, мудрость. -)




> Советую вспомнить Дхаммападу:


Советую читать лучшие переводы (Топоров хорош, но не безупречен).

371.
*Meditate*, O bhikkhu, and be not heedless.
Let not your mind whirl on the strand of sensuality.
Do not swallow a metal ball, being heedless,
While burning; do not lament, "This is woe".

372.
There is no meditative absorption for one who lacks insight;
*There is no insight for one who is not meditating.*
In whom there is meditative absorption and insight,
Truly, he is in NibbAna's presence.

Махинда Палихавадана и Джон Росс Картер. The Dhammapada. (Oxford World's Classics)

Эти авторы выпустили самый полный (и один из лучших) перевод  Дхаммапады с традиционным комментарием (или комментариями, у меня нет сАмой полной версии).

Про многозначность термина "джхана" говорилось в этом треде.




> Сопоставляя с "training rules" из той же сутты, полагаю, это можно отнести к правилам Винаи, которые и обеспечивают нравственный фундамент для Правильного Сосредоточения.


К пробуждению стремятся не только те, кто соблюдает Винаю.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

372. Natthi *jh&#224;nam* apannassa, ~ pann&#224; natthi ajh&#224;yato, 
                     Yamhi *jh&#224;nan*-ca pann&#224; ca ~ sa ve nibb&#224;nasantike.
(источник)




> К пробуждению стремятся не только те, кто соблюдает Винаю.


Однако ближе те, кто соблюдает полностью и видит опасность даже в малых упущениях.




> There is the case where a monk is virtuous. He dwells restrained in accordance with the Patimokkha, consummate in his behavior & sphere of activity. He trains himself, having undertaken the training rules, seeing danger in the slightest faults.
> - MN 108; Gopaka Moggallana Sutta





> И также в Натике, в Каменной Обители, Благословенный часто давал наставления монахам таким образом: "То-то и то-то является *нравственностью*, то-то и то-то является *сосредоточением*; то-то и то-то является *мудростью*. Великим становится плод, велика польза от *сосредоточения*, когда оно полностью развито *добродетельным поведением*; великим становится плод, велика польза от *мудрости*, когда она полностью *развита сосредоточением*; полностью развитый в мудрости ум освобождается от всех влечений, – а именно, от влечения к чувственным удовольствиям, от влечения к становлению, и от влечения к невежеству".
> 
> ДН 16 Махапариниббана сутта

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> велика польза от сосредоточения





> развита сосредоточением


Т.е. от правильного усилия, правильного памятования-осознанности, и правильного сосредоточения.




> Однако ближе те, кто соблюдает полностью и видит опасность даже в малых упущениях.


Все, кто стремятся к пробуждению видят опасность даже в малых упущениях. А правил Винаи вначале вообще не было  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

Tiop - посмотрите на оригинал-то. Джхана там, джхана -)




> Про многозначность термина "джхана" говорилось в этом треде.


Это вы пытаетесь сделать из него многозначность. А если почитать сутты канона - то термин *более чем* однозначен -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Уу 


> Про многозначность термина "джхана" говорилось в этом треде.

----------


## Tiop

> Это вы пытаетесь сделать из него многозначность. А если почитать сутты канона - то термин более чем однозначен -)


Ещё раз продемонстрирую, что вы заблуждаетесь:




> Ivan P., по поводу ваших цитат:
> 
> здесь дост. Дхамманандо замечает, что слово "джхана" не обязательно значит медитативное погружение.
> 
> http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...post&p=1108911
> 
> (и глагол "джхаяти", на мой взгляд, используется в смысле "медитировать")
> 
> И в переводе Олендцки (кто это? - http://www.dhammawiki.com/index.php?...ndrew_Olendzki) эта фраза: "Practice jhana, Ananda. Do not be heedless. Do not be remorseful in the future. That is our instruction to you all."
> ...


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=25

Здесь термином "джхана" называются разнообразные буддийские практики, в том числе и практика 1, 2, 3, 4-й джхан:




> 390. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 391. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting feelings in feelings mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 392. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting mental qualities in the mind, mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 393. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting thoughts and thought processes mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 394. If interest and effort is aroused to check the non-arising of not arisen demerit for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> ...


http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...mmapali-e.html

Здесь "джхана" даже переводится как транс, а описывается специфическая небуддийская техника болезненной приостановки дыхания:




> ‘yaṃnūnāhaṃ appāṇakaṃyeva jhānaṃ jhāyeyya’
> 
> 'Suppose I were to become absorbed in the trance of non-breathing.' (И дальше)


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...036x.than.html

Здесь "джхана" переводится как "умственные поглощенности", описываются психические состояния, когда у человека, например, крайне беспокойное и тревожное состояние ума (в противоположность практике собственно 4-х джхан)




> "Once, Ven. Ananda, Master Gotama was staying near Vesali in the Peaked Roofed Pavilion in the Great Wood. I went to him at the Peaked Roofed Pavilion in the Great Wood, and there he spoke in a variety of ways on mental absorption. Master Gotama was both endowed with mental absorption & made mental absorption his habit. In fact, he praised mental absorption of every sort."
> 
> "It wasn't the case, brahman, that the Blessed One praised mental absorption of every sort, nor did he criticize mental absorption of every sort. And what sort of mental absorption did he not praise? There is the case where a certain person dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, seized with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. Making that sensual passion the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.
> 
> "He dwells with his awareness overcome by ill will...
> 
> "He dwells with his awareness overcome by sloth & drowsiness...
> 
> "He dwells with his awareness overcome by restlessness & anxiety...
> ...


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....108.than.html

И, конечно, вам лучше видней, чем большому числу первоклассных специалистов по индийскому языкознанию, всю жизнь занимающихся буддийскими текстами. -)

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Т.е. от правильного усилия, правильного памятования-осознанности, и правильного сосредоточения.
> 
> Все, кто стремятся к пробуждению видят опасность даже в малых упущениях. А правил Винаи в начале вообще не было


Что-то Вы смуту вносите... Причем напористо, не по доброму. Без желания разобраться.




> Другим шести условиям благоденствия я поучу вас, о монахи, послушайте внимательно, вникните в слова мои.
> (......)
> находясь в компании со своими братьями, они будут *тренировать себя в правилах поведения, которые полны и совершенны, незапятнанны и чисты, освобождающи, восхваляемы мудрыми, неподвержены мирским влияниям, и благоприятствуют сосредоточению ума*;
> - ДН 16; Махапариниббана сутта

----------


## Zom

> Ещё раз продемонстрирую, что вы заблуждаетесь:


Скорее не я заблуждаюсь, а это вы упорствуете -))

----------


## Tiop

> Скорее не я заблуждаюсь, а это вы упорствуете -))


Почему же вы не заблуждаетесь, когда я вам продемонстрировал, что вы заблуждаетесь, а именно, что термин "джхана" в палийских текстах многозначен, в противоположность вашему утверждению, что он однозначен. -))))

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

В палийских текстах он как раз очень однозначен. Но я согласен с тем, что иногда им оперируют образно, подобно тому, как ниббана может означать просто минутное спокойствие ума. Однако принципа это не меняет. Любой учитель тхеравады вам об этом же самом скажет -)

----------


## Tiop

> В палийских текстах он как раз очень однозначен.


И потому все специалисты переводят его очень многозначно -))))




> что иногда им оперируют образно


Ага, и называют им то, что, по-вашему, прямо ему противоположно -))) Кошмар!

А Ниббану - Сансарой  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> Любой учитель тхеравады вам об этом же самом скажет -)


Вот дост. Дхамманандо - учитель Тхеравады, написал речь для принцессы Тайланда, с которой она открывала несколько дней назад ежегодную Международную Буддийскую Конференцию в Тайланде, на которой было очень-очень много монахов и других участников, очень хорошо знает палийские тексты, читает их в оригинале. Говорит, что вы не правы -))))




> Любой учитель тхеравады вам об этом же самом скажет -)


Вы очень сильно ошибаетесь, как я продемонстрировал -))))

Кроме того, многие учителя тхеравады не знают пали  :Smilie:  Да и в текстах не особо...  :Smilie:  Как же они могут сказать, о том, чего не знают ?  :Smilie: 

Т.е. Zom, вы опять кругом не правы.

Смешно и грустно одновременно.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 390. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 391. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting feelings in feelings mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 392. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting mental qualities in the mind, mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 393. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting thoughts and thought processes mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 394. If interest and effort is aroused to check the non-arising of not arisen demerit for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> ...


Этот отрывок сплош про джханы, а не то, чем их можно назвать. Первая строка уже гласит:




> 382. If the bhikkhu could raise his mind to the first jhana for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that jhana it would be more gainful.


А далее он уже пребывает в ней (abides) :




> 390. If the bhikkhu *abides* reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.


Ну и далее все, а чем я уже приводил материал:
Анапанасати и джханы
Анапанасати и Сатипатхана
Ну и Анапанасати и Семь Факторов Пробуждения:




> Now in what way does a monk develop & pursue mindfulness of in-&-out breathing so that it bears great fruit & great benefits?
> 
> There is the case where a monk develops mindfulness as a factor for Awakening accompanied by mindfulness of in-&-out breathing — dependent on seclusion... dispassion... cessation, resulting in letting go. He develops analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening... persistence as a factor for Awakening...rapture as a factor for Awakening...serenity as a factor for Awakening...concentration as a factor for Awakening...equanimity as a factor for Awakening dependent on seclusion... dispassion... cessation, resulting in letting go. This is how mindfulness of in-&-out breathing is developed & pursued so that it bears great fruit & great benefits.
> 
> — SN 54.2


Далее в приведенном тексте это все лишь подтверждается. Правильные джханы дают все эти плоды. И Анапанасати в них развивается до кульминации, и Бодхджанга, и Ниббана.




> Здесь "джхана" даже переводится как транс, а описывается специфическая небуддийская техника болезненной приостановки дыхания:


Да, это аскетическая практика, которую Будда не ввел в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь и в Правильное Сосредоточение. Он же не говорит что этим "не-дыханием" он вошел в первую джхану, вторую и т.д.




> Здесь "джхана" переводится как "умственные поглощенности", описываются состояния, когда у человека, например, крайне беспокойное и тревожное состояние ума (в противоположность практике собственно 4-х джхан)


Об этом Будда говорит как о неправильных дханах, которые он не жалует, "did not praise". Только и всего. О том, что это состояния бодрствования тут ничего не сказано. Более того, сказано, что они практикуются в одиночестве, сидя под деревом или в заброшенном жилище, все как и с условиями для Правильного Сосредоточения, т.е. обычными джханами:




> "In the same way, there are cases where an unbroken colt of a man, having gone to the wilderness, to the foot of a tree, or to an empty dwelling, dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, obsessed with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. *Making that sensual passion the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.*
> -AN 11.10; Sandha Sutta

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> И потому все специалисты переводят его очень многозначно -))))
> 
> Ага, и называют им то, что, по-вашему, прямо ему противоположно -))) Кошмар!
> 
> А Ниббану - Сансарой   
> 
> Вот дост. Дхамманандо - учитель Тхеравады, написал речь для принцессы Тайланда, с которой она открывала несколько дней назад ежегодную Международную Буддийскую Конференцию в Тайланде, на которой было очень-очень много монахов и других участников, очень хорошо знает палийские тексты, читает их в оригинале. Говорит, что вы не правы -))))
> 
> Вы очень сильно ошибаетесь, как я продемонстрировал -))))
> ...


Tiop. Перечитайте сутту, приведенную Zom(ом). Там Будда прямым текстом и говорит, что закат Дхаммы начнется тогда, когда ее начнут подделывать. Вы сейчас притворяете в жизнь неуважение и пренебрежение к Правильному Сосредоточению. Что Вы можете предоставить в опровержении трех приведенных сутт, что Анапанасати, 4 джханы, Сатипатхана и Бодхджанга - все в одной единой связке?

----------


## Tiop

> Этот отрывок сплош про джханы, а не то, чем их можно назвать. Первая строка уже гласит:


*Иван, не пытайтесь ввести людей в заблуждение!* Меня-то вы не можете обмануть, потому что я элементарно могу прочитать и перевести это простейший текст! Вы сейчас как раз пребываете в тех пяти состояниях-джханах (полностью противоположных 4-м джханам) которые Будда не одобряет, в приведенной мной сутре!




> Первая строка уже гласит:
> 			
> 		
> 
> 382. If the bhikkhu could raise his mind to the first jhana for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that jhana it would be more gainful.


Первая строка гласит, что если человек пребывает в первой джхане -это джхана. Во второй - джхана, в 3-й и 4-й - соответственно.

*Далее* сказано: (386.)

Если человек может освободить ум развивая любовь - это джхана. *Внимание!* Не сказано, какая джхана, 1,2,3,4, - просто "джхана", как и в самом начале. А в текстах всегда указывается номер джханы, если практикуются 4-е джханы.

Если развивая сострадание - это джана.

Далее, если пребывает отслеживая тело в теле, - джхана,

Если чувства в чувствах - джхана.

...

Умственные качества в умственных качествах - джхана.

И т.д. и т.п.




> А далее он уже пребывает в ней (abides) :


Нет, он совершенно не пребывает в ней, с таким же успехом он может пребывать в чём угодно. Вы согласны?
Здесь сказано, что если он пребывает в этом отслеживании (отслеживая чувства в чувствах, например) - это тоже "джхана".

Ну и всякие другие разнообразные варианты, причём подробное перечисление с чем пребывают в каждой из 4-х джхан, все это "джхана".




> Ну и далее все, а чем я уже приводил материал:
> Анапанасати и джханы
> Анапанасати и Сатипатхана
> Ну и Анапанасати и Семь Факторов Пробуждения:


Вот то, что вы приводили - это отдельная песня.  :Smilie:  Заслуживает специального рассмотрения  :Smilie: 




> Да, это аскетическая практика, которую Будда не ввел в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь и в Правильное Сосредоточение. Он же не говорит что этим "не-дыханием" он вошел в первую джхану, вторую и т.д.


Да я то это знаю  :Smilie:  А вот по-вашему получается, что он пребывал в "джхане" (так в тексте), не войдя в первую джхану и т.д.  :Smilie: 




> Об этом Будда говорит как о неправильных дханах, которые он не жалует, "did not praise". Только и всего. О том, что это состояния бодрствования тут ничего не сказано.


Здесь опять целый ряд ошибок. Пребывание в одной из 4-х джхан - обязательно бодрствование. В суттах достаточно подробно говорится, что нужно делать, чтобы не впасть в разнообразные "трансы".

Проблема в том, что эти "неправильные джханы" не называются джханами, переводятся не как джхана, в отличие от 4-х джхан, а как какие-то ментальные сосредоточения, крайние эмоциональные состояния, лютого гнева-ненависти, вожделения, или крайней растерянности  :Smilie:  Причём степень, судя по словам Будды, может варьировать. Там же сказано, что, когда определенная личность пребывает с осознанностью, нарушаемой вожделением и т.д., тогда то он и входит в эти состояния-джханы, если не остановится (а он не видит пути для остановки).

То, что вы будете повторять: "это "неправильные джханы"", никак не сможет поколебать эти аргументы  :Smilie:

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> более того, сказано, что они практикуются в одиночестве, сидя под деревом или в заброшенном жилище


В тексте, который я привёл, про это не сказано.

----------


## Tiop

> Там Будда прямым текстом и говорит, что закат Дхаммы начнется тогда, когда ее начнут подделывать.


Вот именно, только скорее - забывать, не понимать и искажать.

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Меня-то вы не можете обмануть, потому что я элементарно могу прочитать и перевести это простейший текст!


Видно, не можете.. Раз несете такое:



> Здесь опять целый ряд ошибок. Пребывание в одной из 4-х джхан - обязательно бодрствование. В суттах достаточно подробно говорится, что нужно делать, чтобы не впасть в разнообразные "трансы".


Читайте внимательно:



> "In the same way, there are cases where an unbroken colt of a man, having *gone to the wilderness, to the foot of a tree*, or to an *empty dwelling*, dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, obsessed with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. Making that sensual passion the *focal point*, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.
> -AN 11.10; Sandha Sutta





> Первая строка гласит, что если человек пребывает в первой джхане -это джхана. Во второй - джхана, в 3-й и 4-й - соответственно.


Первая строка гласит, что если монах за *долю секунды* ("fraction of a second", а не пали "щелчёк пальцев") может достичь первой джханы, то он в ней находится. И далее строки говорят о том, что если он за долю секунды может освобожить ум с помощью метты, то он в джхане. И если он смог отбросить алчность и печати по отношению к мирскому, то он (уже) в джхане. Что такое отбрачивание алчности и печати показано тут. Цель сатипатханы в том, чтобы смочь прочно ухватить нимитты, потом развивать качества "игры" с ними (воспринимая безобразное как прекрасное и наобортом) и потом вообще отбросить, развивая правильную джхану. Пока нимитты (темы) воспринимаются, работают и алчность, и печаль, и все мирское:




> And how does a monk guard the doors to his sense faculties? There is the case where a monk, on seeing a form with the eye, does *not grasp at any theme or variations by which* — if he were to dwell without restraint over the faculty of the eye — evil, unskillful qualities* such as greed or distress* might assail him.
> — AN 3.16


А вот и полное объяснение этого момента:




> Ananda, if a monk or nun remains with mind well established *in the four frames of reference*, he/she may be expected to realize greater-than-ever distinction.
> 
> There is the case of a monk who remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on the body in & of itself, a fever based on the body arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme [Comm: such as recollection of the Buddha]. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he feels pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. *Let me withdraw [my mind from the inspiring theme]*.' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, '*I am not thinking or evaluating*. I am inwardly mindful & at ease.'
> 
> Furthermore, he remains focused on feelings... mind... mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. As he remains thus focused on mental qualities in & of themselves, a fever based on mental qualities arises within his body, or there is sluggishness in his awareness, or his mind becomes scattered externally. He should then direct his mind to any inspiring theme. As his mind is directed to any inspiring theme, delight arises within him. In one who feels delight, rapture arises. In one whose mind is enraptured, the body grows serene. His body serene, he is sensitive to pleasure. As he feels pleasure, his mind grows concentrated. He reflects, 'I have attained the aim to which my mind was directed. Let me withdraw.' He withdraws & engages neither in directed thought nor in evaluation. He discerns, '*I am not thinking or evaluating. I am inwardly mindful & at ease*.'
> 
> This, Ananda, is development based on directing. *And what is development based on not directing*? A monk, when not directing his mind to external things, discerns, '*My mind is not directed to external things*. It is unconstricted front & back — *released & undirected*. *And furthermore I remain focused on the body in & of itself.* I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> 
> *When not directing his mind to external things*, he discerns, '*My mind is not directed to external things*. It is unconstricted front & back — *released & undirected*. *And furthermore I remain focused on feelings...mind...mental qualities in & of themselves.* I am ardent, alert, mindful, & at ease.'
> ...


А Ваш отрывок прекрасно показывает, что кто смог так быстро, как щелчек пальцев, осуществить то-то и то-то, то он считай моментально в джхане. Это, судя по всему и происходит тут в четвертом пути:




> "Then there is the case where a monk's mind has its restlessness concerning the Dhamma [Comm: the corruptions of insight] well under control. There comes a time when his mind grows steady inwardly, settles down, and becomes unified & concentrated. In him the path is born. He follows that path, develops it, pursues it. As he follows the path, developing it & pursuing it — his fetters are abandoned, his obsessions destroyed.


И об этом говорит Будда как о путях с джханами и без джхан:



> These are the four modes of practice. Which four? Painful practice with slow intuition, painful practice with quick intuition, pleasant practice with slow intuition, & pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a certain individual is normally of an intensely passionate nature. He perpetually experiences pain & distress born of passion. Or he is normally of an intensely aversive nature. He perpetually experiences pain & distress born of aversion. Or he is normally of an intensely deluded nature. He perpetually experiences pain & distress born of delusion. His five faculties — the faculty of conviction... persistence... mindfulness... concentration... discernment — are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy [Comm: the concentration forming the Path] that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is painful practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a certain individual is normally of an intensely passionate... aversive... deluded nature. He perpetually experiences pain & distress born of delusion. His five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called painful practice with quick intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with slow intuition? There is the case where a certain individual is normally not of an intensely passionate nature. He does not perpetually experience pain & distress born of passion. Or he is normally not of an intensely aversive nature... normally not of an intensely deluded nature. He does not perpetually experience pain & distress born of delusion. His five faculties... are present in a weak form. Because of their weakness, he attains only slowly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with slow intuition.
> 
> And what is pleasant practice with quick intuition? There is the case where a certain individual is normally not of an intensely passionate nature... normally not of an intensely aversive nature... normally not of an intensely deluded nature. He does not perpetually experience pain & distress born of delusion. His five faculties... are present in an acute form. Because of their acuity, he attains quickly the immediacy that leads to the ending of the effluents. This is called pleasant practice with quick intuition.
> ...


И тут Бдда разбирает трения "джхановых" монахов и нежхановых. Вообщем, весьма кстати пришелся отрывок про то, что джханы могут быть достигнуты за долю секунды.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В тексте, который я привёл, про это не сказано.


Читайте внимательно:




> Certainly, Master Ananda, the Bamboo Grove is delightful, quiet, free of noise, with an air of isolation, remote from human beings, & appropriate for retreat because of venerable ones who are endowed with mental absorption (jhana), who make mental absorption their habit. You venerable ones are both endowed with mental absorption & make mental absorption your habit.


Это Вам ничего не напоминает?

----------


## Tiop

Иван, вы просто не понимаете о чём говорите.  :Frown: 




> Видно, не можете.. Раз несете такое:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Здесь опять целый ряд ошибок. Пребывание в одной из 4-х джхан - обязательно бодрствование. В суттах достаточно подробно говорится, что нужно делать, чтобы не впасть в разнообразные "трансы".


Иван, вы в себе?  :Smilie:  Это не я "несу".

Джхана это состояние концентрации (сознательной  :Smilie:  ), в котором подавлены отвлекающие факторы, в том числе 




> 3. Лень и сонливость
> А. Подпитывание лени и сонливости
> 
>     Есть скука, усталость, зевота, сонливость после пищи, и вялость осознания. Уделять им несоответствующее внимание - вот пища для возникновения не возникших лени и сонливости, или для роста и увеличения лени и сонливости, когда они возникли.


СН 46:51

При этом сати - осознанность-памятование -- один из факторов джханы.

Все самапатти, кроме сання-ведайита-ниродхи - это чистое бодрствование.

Дальше вы просто приводите несколько бессвязных цитат с выделенными в них фрагментами, не понимая, что доказывать, что джхана это *не-бодрствующее* состояние сознания , тем более путем ссылок на практику охраны (бодрствующим сознанием) дверей чувств, или отслеживанием (бодрствующим сознанием) "внешних" и "внутренних" объектов - смехотворно  :Smilie: 




> Первая строка гласит, что если монах за долю секунды ("fraction of a second", а не пали "щелчёк пальцев") может достичь первой джханы, то он в ней находится.


Так - про долю секунды - сказано про все практики в этой сутте, кого вы пытаетесь обмануть?

Так же точно и тот, кто наблюдает чувства в чувствах "хотя бы секунду" - в "джхане".




> А Ваш отрывок прекрасно показывает, что кто смог так быстро, как щелчек пальцев, осуществить то-то и то-то,


 :Smilie: 




> то он считай моментально в джхане.


В какой?  :Smilie: 





> Это, судя по всему и происходит тут в четвертом пути:


По чему судя  :Smilie:  ?

Это - что? Непонятно что? "То-то и то-то"? В какой он "джхане"? Ну не смешите, Иван.




> И об этом говорит Будда как о путях с джханами и без джхан:


Будда описывает варианты практики. Про моментальные "джханы" без номера здесь не говорится.




> Читайте внимательно:


Вот именно:




> "It wasn't the case, brahman, that the Blessed One praised mental absorption of every sort, nor did he criticize mental absorption of every sort. And what sort of mental absorption did he not praise? There is the case where a certain person dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, seized with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. Making that sensual passion the focal point, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Если бы джханы и сосредоточение при бодрствовании были неразличимы, то тогда бы такие и такие вопросы вообще бы не стояли. Не было бы не "Dhamma-devotee monks", ни "jhana monks". Ни "monk has developed insight preceded by tranquillity", ни "monk has developed tranquillity preceded by insight", ни "Then there is the case where a monk's mind has its restlessness concerning the Dhamma [Comm: the corruptions of insight] well under control. There comes a time when his mind grows steady inwardly, settles down, and becomes unified & concentrated. In him the path is born."




> Дальше вы просто приводите несколько бессвязных цитат и выделенных фрагментов, не понимая, что доказывать, что джхана это не-бодрствующее состояние сознания , тем более путем ссылок на практику охраны (бодрствующим сознанием) дверей чувств, или отслеживанием (бодрствующим сознанием) "внешних" и "внутренних" объектов - смехотворно


Это я Вам показываю (правда Вы все равно не желате видеть), как предыдущие звенья Благородного Восьмеричного Пути готовят ум для Правильной Концентрации - джхан. Все предыдущие звенья, как было замечено, служат условиями для возможности этого сосредоточения:




> And what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.
> — MN 117





> Так - про долю секунды - сказано про все практики в этой сутте, кого вы пытаетесь обмануть?


У меня нет намерения никого обманывать. В этой сутте перечисляются все способности и про каждую говорится, что если монах может реализовать их за долю секунды (до совершенства, разумеется), то он считай в джхане. Например:

390. If the bhikkhu abides reflecting the body in the body mindful and aware to dispel greed and displeasure for the world, for the fraction of a second, it is said he abides in jhana, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
Если Бхикху прибывает в "отражении" тела в теле внимательно и осознанно рассеял алчность и недовольство по отношению к мирскому за долю секунды, то сказано, что он пребывает в джхане (... и т.д.)

Некоторые освобождаются и без 4 джхан, с этим я не спорю. За счет подобного различения они сразу достигают, что называется "non-fashioning", которое также может быть достигнуто в четвертой джхане (читайте Wings to Awakening). А эта сутта показывает, как приведенный Вами отрывок с собранием "долей секунд" реализуется на деле различением:




> "Any view belonging to one who has come to be like this is his right view. Any resolve, his right resolve. Any effort, his right effort. Any mindfulness, his right mindfulness. Any concentration, his right concentration: just as earlier his actions, speech, & livelihood were already well-purified. Thus for him, having thus developed the noble eightfold path, the four frames of reference go to the culmination of their development. The four right exertions... the four bases of power... the five faculties... the five strengths... the seven factors for Awakening go to the culmination of their development.1 [And] for him these two qualities occur in tandem: tranquillity & insight.


Именно все эти качества перечисляются в приведенном Вами отрывке, причем даже правильная речь упоминаются и вообще всё без исключения.




> Так же точно и тот, кто наблюдает чувства в чувствах "хотя бы секунду" - в "джхане".


Вы себе льстите. Тут говорится исключительно про монаха, который уже "done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt." Не обманывайтесь ; )




> Читайте внимательно:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот именно:


Вы специально игнорируете слова "focal point" и "absorbs, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs"?




> "It wasn't the case, brahman, that the Blessed One praised mental absorption of every sort, nor did he criticize mental absorption of every sort. And what sort of mental absorption did he not praise? There is the case where a certain person dwells with his awareness overcome by sensual passion, seized with sensual passion. He does not discern the escape, as it actually is present, from sensual passion once it has arisen. Making that sensual passion the *focal point*, he absorbs himself with it, besorbs, resorbs, & supersorbs himself with it.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Ну и, дабы совершенно развеять подобную несуразицу:



> Так же точно и тот, кто наблюдает чувства в чувствах "хотя бы секунду" - в "джхане".


просто подумайте, почему Будда посылал практиковать джханы в леса, ущелья и другие тихие безлюдные места, после сбора подаяний, сидя с прямой спиной, под деревом, в уединенном месте, где "delightful, quiet, free of noise, with an air of isolation, remote from human beings". Видимо air of isolation и free of noise особенно необходимы для практики "бодрствующих джхан"?

P.S. Кстати под подрствованием я всегда упоминал тело, мысли и внимание, потому не переворачивайте.

Более того Будда показал, как Анапанасати постепенно приводит в 4 джханам, а особенно приводит свой опыт, когда он был еще Бодхисаттой:




> "I myself, monks, before my Awakening, when I was still an unawakened bodhisatta, often dwelt in this [meditative] dwelling. While I was dwelling in this [meditative] dwelling, neither my body nor my eyes were fatigued, and the mind — through lack of clinging/sustenance — was released from mental fermentations.
> 
> "Thus, monks, if a monk should wish, 'May neither my body nor my eyes be fatigued, and may my mind — through lack of clinging/sustenance — be released from mental fermentations,' then he should attend closely to this very same *concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing. (Анапанасати)*
> (.....)
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I — quite withdrawn from sensual pleasures, withdrawn from unskillful qualities — enter & remain in the *first jhana*: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation,' then he should attend closely to this very same concentration *through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing. (Анапанасати)*
> 
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enter & remain in the *second jhana*: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance, then he should attend closely to this very same *concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing. (Анапанасати)*
> 
> "If a monk should wish, 'May I, with the fading of rapture, remain in equanimity, mindful & alert, be physically sensitive to pleasure, and enter & remain in the *third jhana*, of which the Noble Ones declare, "Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding," then he should attend closely to this very same *concentration through mindfulness of in-&-out breathing* (Анапанасати).


И показал, как Анапанасати доводит до кульминации Сатипатхану:




> Now, how is mindfulness of* in-&-out breathing* developed & pursued so as to bring the f*our frames of reference to culmination*?
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk breathing in long discerns that he is breathing in long; or breathing out long, discerns that he is breathing out long; or breathing in short, discerns that he is breathing in short; or breathing out short, discerns that he is breathing out short; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the entire body; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming bodily fabrication (Анапанасати) : On that occasion the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. *I tell you, monks, that this — the in-&-out breath — is classed as a body among bodies, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.*
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to rapture; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to pleasure; trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to mental fabrication; trains himself to breathe in... &... out calming mental fabrication (Анапанасати) : On that occasion the monk remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.* I tell you, monks, that this — close attention to in-&-out breaths — is classed as a feeling among feelings, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on feelings in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.*
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out sensitive to the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out satisfying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out steadying the mind; trains himself to breathe in... &... out releasing the mind (Анапанасати) : *On that occasion the monk remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world. I don't say that there is mindfulness of in-&-out breathing in one of confused mindfulness and no alertness, which is why the monk on that occasion remains focused on the mind in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.*
> 
> On whatever occasion a monk trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on inconstancy; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on dispassion; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on cessation; trains himself to breathe in... &... out focusing on relinquishment (Анапанасати) : On that occasion the monk remains focused on *mental qualities in & of themselves — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.* He who sees clearly with discernment the abandoning of greed & distress is one who *oversees with equanimity*, which is why the monk on that occasion remains *focused on mental qualities in & of themselves* — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world.
> ...


И Бодхдажнгу:



> There is the case where a *monk develops mindfulness as a factor for Awakening accompanied by mindfulness of in-&-out breathing* (Анапанасати) — dependent on seclusion... dispassion... cessation, resulting in letting go. He develops analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening... persistence as a factor for Awakening...rapture as a factor for Awakening...serenity as a factor for Awakening...concentration as a factor for Awakening...equanimity as a factor for Awakening dependent on seclusion... dispassion... cessation, resulting in letting go. This is how mindfulness of in-&-out breathing (Анапанасати) is developed & pursued so that it bears great fruit & great benefits.
> 
> — SN 54.2


Бодхджанга и без того созревает одновременно с Сатипатханой:




> {[1] On whatever occasion the monk remains focused on the body in & of itself — ardent, alert, & mindful — putting aside greed & distress with reference to the world, on that occasion his mindfulness is steady & without lapse. When his mindfulness is steady & without lapse, then mindfulness as a factor for Awakening becomes aroused. He develops it, and for him it goes to the culmination of its development.
> 
> [2] Remaining mindful in this way, he examines, analyzes, & comes to a comprehension of that quality with discernment. When he remains mindful in this way, examining, analyzing, & coming to a comprehension of that quality with discernment, then analysis of qualities as a factor for Awakening becomes aroused. He develops it, and for him it goes to the culmination of its development.
> 
> [3] In one who examines, analyzes, & comes to a comprehension of that quality with discernment, unflagging persistence is aroused. When unflagging persistence is aroused in one who examines, analyzes, & comes to a comprehension of that quality with discernment, then persistence as a factor for Awakening becomes aroused. He develops it, and for him it goes to the culmination of its development.
> 
> [4] In one whose persistence is aroused, a rapture not-of-the-flesh arises. When a rapture not-of-the-flesh arises in one whose persistence is aroused, then rapture as a factor for Awakening becomes aroused. He develops it, and for him it goes to the culmination of its development.
> 
> [5] For one who is enraptured, the body grows calm and the mind grows calm. When the body & mind of an enraptured monk grow calm, then serenity as a factor for Awakening becomes aroused. He develops it, and for him it goes to the culmination of its development.
> ...

----------


## Solano

> Встречал мнение, что именно это повседневное сосредоточение и обозначается в комментариях как "khanika samadhi".


ага, и я его встречал - это ваше собственное мнение, а встречал я его в приснопамятном треде про Гоенку :Wink: 

Извините - не удержался

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Tiop (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Иван, с вами все порядке? Ваши последние сообщения совершенно бессвязные, может быть я могу вам помочь чем-нибудь? (Я серьезно).

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, с вами все порядке? Ваше последнее сообщение совершенно бессвязное, может быть я могу вам? (Я серьезно)


Покажите, пожалуйста, что для Вас бессвязно. Попробую помочь.
_______________________________________

Я для Вас теперь подсказки поставил "(Анапанасати)", дабы у Вас джханы увязались наконец с Сатипатханой и Бодхджангой, причем доводя их до кульминации.

Подробности о том, где и как именно практикуется Анапанасати, найдете сами (все уже приведено). При ходьбе продвинуться в ней будет невозможно далее третьего из 16 шагов (да и те будут распыленны вниманием). Дыхание (bodily fabrications) при ходьбе не успокоится.

Вообщем, полагаю, тема раскрыта. Кому нужно - сами разберутся, что же такое джханы (поглощения или любое сиюминутное вниамние) - благо материала приведено достаточно. Вы, Тиоп, дальше сами поработайте, только не забудте, что одно из загрязнений, это цепляние за воззрение:




> The great expanse of water stands for the fourfold flood: the flood of sensuality, the flood of becoming, *the flood of views*, & the flood of ignorance. The near shore, dubious & risky, stands for self-identity. The further shore, secure and free from risk, stands for Unbinding. The raft stands for just this noble eightfold path: right view... right concentration. *Making an effort with hands & feet stands for the arousing of persistence.*
> 
> — SN 35.197


Успехов и усердия на Пути.

----------


## Solano

> Вы, Тиоп, дальше сами поработайте, только не забудте, что одно из загрязнений, это цепляние за воззрение:


Иван, к вам это относится никак не меньше.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, к вам это относится никак не меньше.


Никак не меньше. Однако в этой теме показательно, как успешно можно игнорировать хотя бы то, где и как практикуются джханы, словно это прямым текстом не сказано во многих суттах и не приводилось мной раз 5 уже. Понятно, что не выгодно об этом говорить. Даже такое элементарное упоминание не оставляет места для разночтений по поводу джхан. Не предполагают они бодрствования тела, мысли и внимания. Сначала обойдите заявление Будды, что они практикуются сидя, в уединенных местах, лесах, кладбищах, ущельях, где нет шума и людей, где атмосфера уединения, что практика основана на Анапанасати, развивающая таким образом отсутствие мысли и неподвижность внимания, что и приводит к 4 джханам и Правильному Сосредоточению. Сначала обойдите этот момент, а уже потом посмотрим, понадобится ли разговор о высоких материях.

----------


## До

> Однако в этой теме показательно, как успешно можно игнорировать хотя бы то, где и как практикуются джханы, словно это прямым текстом не сказано во многих суттах и не приводилось мной раз 5 уже.


Любое памятование тоже также рекомендуется практиковать - в уединённых местах, особенно новичкам. Каким боком вопрос о том как практикуются джханы к тому что называется термином джханы?




> *Не предполагают они бодрствования тела, мысли и внимания.*


*Во время джхан тело спит, мысли спят, внимание спит?*




> Сначала обойдите заявление Будды, что они практикуются сидя, в уединенных местах, лесах, кладбищах, ущельях, где нет шума и людей, где атмосфера уединения, что практика основана на Анапанасати, развивающая таким образом отсутствие мысли и неподвижность внимания, что и приводит к 4 джханам и Правильному Сосредоточению. Сначала обойдите этот момент, а уже потом посмотрим, понадобится ли разговор о высоких материях.


Зачем его обходить, кто с этим спорит?

----------

Tiop (18.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Иван, я не хочу вас обидеть, но у вас развёрнутые *противоречия*  в сообщениях. Ваша позиция противоречива, причём по разным параграфам.

Поскольку я считаю, что "диалектика"  :Smilie:  это фигня, потому что закон исключенного третьего - не фигня, то я не могу вам отвечать.

Почему?

Например, разговариваю с человеком, спрашиваю: 
- Как погода? Как настроение?
- Прекрасная, отличное! Хочется пойти погулять, подышать свежим воздухом!
- Пойдём прогуляемся в парке, например?
- Да настроение ужасное, погода плохая, никуда не хочу идти.

...

:0)

Ваши цитаты: 




> Только и всего. О том, что это состояния бодрствования тут ничего не сказано. О том, что это состояния бодрствования тут ничего не сказано. Более того, сказано, что они практикуются в одиночестве, сидя под деревом или в заброшенном жилище, все как и с условиями для Правильного Сосредоточения, т.е. обычными джханами:


Т.е. джханы - не "бодрствование".

Я несу чушь: 




> Видно, не можете.. Раз несете такое:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Здесь опять целый ряд ошибок. Пребывание в одной из 4-х джхан - обязательно бодрствование. В суттах достаточно подробно говорится, что нужно делать, чтобы не впасть в разнообразные "трансы".


Как я понимаю, из это следует то, что 4-е джханы - "трансы", в которых осознанность-памятование (sati) не присутствует, хотя на самом деле оно является одним из факторов джханы. Т.е. мысль, такая, что джханы это некое "забытие", судя по всему. Хотя авторитетные практики говорят, что это - ясное бодрствование.

Далее.




> Если бы джханы и сосредоточение при бодрствовании были неразличимы,





> Это я Вам показываю (правда Вы все равно не желате видеть), как предыдущие звенья Благородного Восьмеричного Пути готовят ум для Правильной Концентрации - джхан.


- Т.е. для не-бодрствования.

Далее.




> Видимо air of isolation и free of noise особенно необходимы для практики "бодрствующих джхан"?





> P.S. Кстати под подрствованием я всегда упоминал тело, мысли и внимание, потому не переворачивайте.





> Даже такое элементарное упоминание не оставляет места для разночтений по поводу джхан. Не предполагают они бодрствования тела, мысли и внимания.


Как говорится, взаимоисключающие параграфы :0)

В описании четырёх джхан как раз подчёркивается присутствие фактора джханы - осознанности-памятования. (и вы сами на это упираете  :Smilie:  )

Внимание: вопрос. Как может быть не-бодрствованием мысли состояние первой джханы, с факторами витакка и вичара - активной мыслительной деятельности? Как может быть не-бодрствованием состояние джханы, полностью противоположное сонливости и вялости, входящим в пять помех, которые преодолеваются с вхождением в первую джхану? Как может быть не-бодрствованием состояние осознанности, которое противоположно состоянию сонливости и вялости?:




> 3. Лень и сонливость
> А. Подпитывание лени и сонливости
> 
>     Есть скука, усталость, зевота, сонливость после пищи, и вялость осознания. Уделять им несоответствующее внимание - вот пища для возникновения не возникших лени и сонливости, или для роста и увеличения лени и сонливости, когда они возникли.
> 
> СН 46:51
> Б. Лишение питания лени и сонливости
> 
>     Есть потенциал для усилия, потенциал для старания, потенциал для стремления. Уделять им соответствующее внимание - вот недостаток пищи для возникновения не возникших лени и сонливости, или для роста и увеличения лени и сонливости, когда они возникли.
> ...





> Преодолеть лень и сонливость также помогают:
> 
> Направленное мышление, из факторов джханы (джхананга);
>     Настойчивость, из духовных способностей (индрия);
>     Различение умственных качеств, настойчивость и восторг, из факторов Пробуждения (боджджханга);





> – Монахи, когда ум вялый, это неподходящее время для развития безмятежности как фактора Пробуждения, *сосредоточения как фактора Пробуждения*, беспристрастия как фактора Пробуждения. Почему это так? *Вялый ум трудно взбодрить этими умственными качествами.* Как если бы человек, желая зажечь небольшой костер, положил бы в него мокрую траву, мокрый коровий навоз, и мокрый хворост, сбрызнул бы его водой и засыпал пылью. Зажег бы он так этот небольшой костер?
> 
>     – Нет, господин.
> 
>     – Аналогично, когда ум вялый, это неподходящее время для развития безмятежности как фактора Пробуждения, сосредоточения как фактора Пробуждения, беспристрастия как фактора Пробуждения. Почему это так? Вялый ум трудно взбодрить этими умственными качествами.
> 
>     – Когда ум вялый, это подходящее время для развития различения умственных качеств как фактора Пробуждения, настойчивости как фактора Пробуждения, восторга как фактора Пробуждения. Почему это так? Вялый ум легко взбодрить этими умственными качествами. Как если бы человек, желая зажечь небольшой костер, положил бы в него сухую траву, сухой коровий навоз, и сухой хворост, дул бы на него ртом и не засыпал пылью. Зажег бы он так этот небольшой костер?
> 
>     – Да, господин.
> ...


Цитаты из "Пяти помех" досточтимого Ньянапоники Махатхеры.

Иван, ведь стоит во всём это разобраться, не правда ли?

----------


## Zom

> ага, и я его встречал - это ваше собственное мнение, а встречал я его в приснопамятном треде про Гоенку
> 
> Извините - не удержался


Лучше бы удержались.

Это мнение я слышал как раз от Дхамманандо бхиккху, на авторитет и учёность которого тут уже ссылались -))  :




> Комментарии говорят о "тройственной концентрации", которая включается в себя моментальное сосредоточение, сосредоточение доступа и полное сосредоточние. Второе и третье - это медитативные достижения. Первое - это обычная концентрация, которая присутствует всегда, и которую Абхидхамма соотносит с экагатта-читасика. Так вышло, что сейчас широко распространена практика, которая побуждает медитаторов "развивать моментальное сосредоточение" (khanika samadhi), и если воспринимать это буквально, то это будет просто абсурдом. Это будет то же самое, если сказать кому-то развивать фассу, ведану, или санью (которые как и экагатта появляются в каждом моменте сознания). Бессмысленно говорить о том, чтобы развивать что-то, что уже всегда присутствует.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Это мнение я слышал как раз от Дхамманандо бхиккху, на авторитет и учёность которого тут уже ссылались -)) :


Вы, как обычно, пытаетесь исказить чужие слова.

дост. Дхамманандо, исходя из абхидхаммической перспективы, пишет, что развивать то, что есть в каждом моменте сознания - нельзя.

Экагатта и самадхи в абхидхаммической перспективе - одно и то же. Экаггата-четасика тогда можно понять как аналог кханика-самадхи.




> Так вышло, что сейчас широко распространена практика, которая побуждает медитаторов "развивать моментальное сосредоточение" (khanika samadhi), и если воспринимать это буквально, то это будет просто абсурдом.


Далее он говорит, что большинство современных учителей випассаны как раз не делает этой ошибки:

"Я полагаю, это то, что в действительности понимает большинство современных учителей випассаны под этим выражением. Тем не менее, достойно сожаления то, что они выбрали это выражение, так как это это послужило источником практически всеобщего неверного понимания кханика-самадхи как того, что нужно стремиться достичь."

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=916447

I believe this is in fact what most modern vipassanā teachers mean by the expression. All the same, it's unfortunate that they have chosen this way of saying it, for it has given rise to an almost universal misapprehension of khaṇika-samādhi as being something that one has to strive to achieve.




> кому-то развивать фассу


Zom, вы меня поражаете! Вы же про пхассу читали, наверное?

Zom, а "мнения" дост. Аджана Чаа, что кханика-самадхи развивает саматху и випассану (и полностью отлично от обыденного состояния сознания, так как это самадхи), и дост. Гунаратаны Махатхеры, что кханика-самадхи это состояние сильной мгновенной концентрации, когда сознание "как бы мгновенно прилипает к явлениям", и полностью отличное от обыденного состояния сознания, вы не встречали?

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Как принято в этом обсуждении, отвечаю цитатами.

Брахмаджала сутта:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn01.htm



> "В то время, как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, пребывают подобным образом в склонности к пререканиям – а именно: "Ты не знаешь дхармы и должного поведения – я знаю дхарму и должное поведение!", "Как ты узнаешь дхарму и должное поведение?", "Ты следуешь ложным путем, я следую истинным путем!", "Я последователен – ты непоследователен!", "Ты сказал в конце то, что следовало сказать в начале, и сказал в начале то, что следовало сказать в конце!", "Мысль у тебя непродумана и превратна!", "Твоя речь опровергнута, ты побежден!", "Оставь эту речь или разъясни, если можешь! " – отшельник Готама избегает подобным образом пререканий" – вот что, монахи, способен произнести мирской человек, произнося хвалу Татхагате.


Ачария Ча:



> Самое лучшее, что ты можешь сделать для этого мира - это успокоить свой ум.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Zom (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Уважаемый Олександр,

Из той же Брахмаджала-сутты:




> 5. "Когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вы, монахи, не должны испытывать ни гнева, ни недовольства, ни неприязни в сердце. Если вы, монахи, будете сердиться и горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб. Если вы, монахи, будете сердиться или горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то сможете ли вы судить, справедливо или несправедливо говорят другие? – "Конечно, нет, господин".
> 
> "Когда другие порицают меня или порицают дхарму, или порицают сангху, то вы, монахи, должны разъяснить как неверно то, что неверно. По такой-то причине это неверно, по такой-то причине это неправильно и нет этого у нас, и нельзя у нас этого найти".
> 
> 6. "Когда же другие восхваляют меня, или восхваляют дхарму, или восхваляют сангху, то вы, монахи, не должны испытывать ни радости, ни удовлетворения, ни веселья в сердце. Если вы, монахи, будете радостны, довольны, веселы, когда другие восхваляют меня, или восхваляют дхарму, или восхваляют сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб. Когда другие восхваляют меня, или восхваляют дхарму, или восхваляют сангху, то вы, монахи, должны разъяснить как вернее то, что верно: "По такой-то причине это верно, по такой-то причине это правильно, и есть это у нас, и можно это найти у нас".


Про нежелательность сознательного искажения слов вообще любого человека как с точки зрения Дхамма-Винаи, так и с точки зрения культуры межличностных отношений в обществе я не стану говорить.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Далее он говорит, что большинство современных учителей випассаны как раз не делает этой ошибки


Далее он говорит, что учителя випассаны просто имеют в виду что нужно только сатипаттханой заниматься [т.е. практикой без развития глубокого сосредточения] (а не то что нужно развивать кханику самадхи).

Вы вот тут сослались на Аджана Чаа, а он-то как раз подобных вещей не говорит (о том что нужно заниматься только сатипаттханой). Вот его мнение по этому вопросу:




> "В наши дни многие люди обучают випассане и различным медитативным техникам. Однако, по моему мнению, випассана - это непростое занятие. Мы не можем прямо с набегу заниматься ей. Это не сработает, если не иметь прочного нравственного базиса. Проверьте сами. Нравственная дисциплина и обеты важны, поскольку если наше поведение, действия и речь не совершенны, мы не сможем прочно стоять на ногах. Медитация без нравственности подобна попытке пропустить важнейшую часть пути. Аналогичным образом некоторые люди говорят: "Не нужно развивать успокоение. Пропустите её и занимайтесь сразу же медитацией випассаны'. Небрежные люди, которые любят срезать углы, говорят такие вещи.


В любом случае, я пояснил Solano, что это не "сугубо моё личное мнение", о том что кханика-самадхи - это повседневное сосредоточение. Такое объяснение привёл Дхамманандо.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Далее он говорит, что учителя випассаны просто имеют в виду что нужно только сатипаттханой заниматься [т.е. практикой без развития глубокого сосредточения] (а не то что нужно развивать кханику самадхи).


Это они и называют кханика-самадхи. С очень ученой абхидхаммической перспективы проблема здесь только в терминах, об этом и было замечание дост. Дхамманандо.




> В любом случае, я пояснил Solano, что это не "сугубо моё личное мнение", о том что кханика-самадхи - это повседневное сосредоточение. Такое объяснение привёл Дхамманандо.


Вы сознательно исказили слова дост. Дхамманандо. Я описал как вы это сделали. Если можете - опровергните.




> Вы вот тут сослались на Аджана Чаа, а он-то как раз подобных вещей не говорит (о том что нужно заниматься только сатипаттханой). Вот его мнение по этому вопросу:





> "В наши дни многие люди обучают випассане и различным медитативным техникам. Однако, по моему мнению, випассана - это непростое занятие.


Так считают и почтенные учителя "випассаны" - это непростое занятие.




> "Не нужно развивать успокоение. Пропустите её и занимайтесь сразу же медитацией випассаны'.


У меня есть книга дост. Аджана Чаа (собрание его наставлений), в которой он говорит, что кханика-самадхи развивает саматху и випассану. Могу привести цитату и год издания.

И неплохо бы дать ссылку на то, что вы цитируете.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ладно всё, успокойтесь -)

----------


## Tiop

Имеющий способность слышания - услышит...

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Иван, прежде чем вы станете отвечать в этой теме хочу ещё раз вас спросить: может быть действительно стоит поподробнее разобраться в этих важных вещах? (Чего я бы и сам хотел.)

Также хочу обратить ваше внимание, что вы поставили "спасибо" под постами Zom'a, в которых он пытается сделать вид, что не исказил для собственной выгоды высказывание уважаемого человека.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Как я понимаю, из это следует то, что 4-е джханы - "трансы", в которых осознанность-памятование (sati) не присутствует, хотя на самом деле оно является одним из факторов джханы. Т.е. мысль, такая, что джханы это некое "забытие", судя по всему. Хотя авторитетные практики говорят, что это - ясное бодрствование.
> 
> В описании четырёх джхан как раз подчёркивается присутствие фактора джханы - осознанности-памятования. (и вы сами на это упираете  )
> 
> Внимание: вопрос. Как может быть не-бодрствованием мысли состояние первой джханы, с факторами витакка и вичара - активной мыслительной деятельности? Как может быть не-бодрствованием состояние джханы, полностью противоположное сонливости и вялости, входящим в пять помех, которые преодолеваются с вхождением в первую джхану? Как может быть не-бодрствованием состояние осознанности, которое противоположно состоянию сонливости и вялости?:


Ох, ну и шума Вы тут навели... Под не-бодрствованием я подразумевал элементарные вещи, которые Вы по какой-то причине в корне воспринимаете и переворачиваете смысл сказанного ровно на 180 градусов. Когда я говорил, что тело не бодрствует, то имел в виду, что оно не двигается. Когда я говорил, что мысль и внимание не бодрствуют, то я имел в виду, что они однонаправлены, не двигаются и не перебирает темы, только и всего. Послушать Вас, так я (якобы) подразумевал, что монах, практикующий джханы, просто дрыхнет под деревом. Остается лишь завершить мысль, что именно по этой причине Будда рекомендовал искать тихие спокойные места для практики джхан : )  (то же у Вас происходит и с "трансом не-дыхания", и с суттой о долях секунды, и на протяжении всей темы). Спор на этой позитивной ноте предлагаю закончить. Не могу я вести нормального диалога с человеком, который, переворачивая изначальный смысл сказанного мной и приведенного в суттах, развивает несуразицу, которую приходится перемешивать на протяжении многих страниц. Это не моя каша : ) Аппетита ее расхлебывать тоже нет.

----------

Zom (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Ох, ну и шума Вы тут навели... Под не-бодрствованием я подразумевал элементарные вещи, которые Вы по какой-то причине в корне воспринимаете и переворачиваете смысл сказанного ровно на 180 градусов. Когда я говорил, что тело не бодрствует, то имел в виду, что оно не двигается. Когда я говорил, что мысль и внимание не бодрствуют, то я имел в виду, что они однонаправлены, не двигаются и не перебирает темы, только и всего. Послушать Вас, так я (якобы) подразумевал, что монах, практикующий джханы, просто дрыхнет под деревом. Остается лишь завершить мысль, что именно по этой причине Будда рекомендовал искать тихие спокойные места для практики джхан : )  (то же у Вас происходит и с "трансом не-дыхания", и с суттой о долях секунды, и на протяжении всей темы). Спор на этой позитивной ноте предлагаю закончить. Не могу я вести нормального диалога с человеком, который, переворачивая изначальный смысл сказанного мной и приведенного в суттах, развивает несуразицу, которую приходится перемешивать на протяжении многих страниц. Это не моя каша : ) Аппетита ее расхлебывать тоже нет.


Иван, это просто смешно. И грустно.




> Вы по какой-то причине в корне воспринимаете и переворачиваете смысл сказанного ровно на 180 градусов.


А вот и выясним, почему же я так воспринимаю?! 

То, что у вас написано показывает, что вы не понимаете, что такое "сати". Сати - бодрствование, полная противоположность "сну". Если бы вы это знали, вы бы не сказали "не бодрствует".

Потому у вас и "джханы-не-бодрствующие"  :Frown:  

Далее.




> Когда я говорил, что мысль и внимание не бодрствуют, то я имел в виду, что они однонаправлены, не двигаются и не перебирает темы, только и всего.


Т.е. вы не понимаете смысл слова "бодрствование". Как, например, внимание может "не бодрствовать"?  :Smilie:  Нонсенс!

Ну и здесь вопрос, конечно, как же отслеживание мыслей в мыслях подразумевает однонаправленность и недвижимость, если это, по-вашему, "джхана"  :Frown: 




> (то же у Вас происходит и с "трансом не-дыхания",


Здесь интересное дело, 




> Сообщение от Zom
> 
> Да, это аскетическая практика, которую Будда не ввел в Благородный Восьмеричный Путь и в Правильное Сосредоточение. Он же не говорит что этим "не-дыханием" он вошел в первую джхану, вторую и т.д.
> 
> 
> Да я то это знаю А вот по-вашему получается, что он пребывал в "джхане" (так в тексте), не войдя в первую джхану и т.д.


 :Frown: 




> и с суттой о долях секунды, и на протяжении всей темы).


Да, если в этом тексте "джхана" не означает "медитативную практику в общем", вы так и не можете ответить на вопрос, в какой же "джхане" он пребывает, если джхан 9 (вместе с ниродха-самапатти). 

То, что вы мне написали про одно из описаний спокойных состояний не выдерживает никакой критики, потому что Будда нигде не называет это джханой (а вы называете  :Frown:  ), и никак не связано с одномоментностью, наоборот подчёркивается постепенность.

И последний выдающийся момент, это употребление Буддой термина "джхана" для обозначения состояния, например, крайнего беспокойства ума и крайней степени сомнения.

Всё, имеющий способность слышания - услышит.

Я потом ещё наверное напишу о ранице в видах джхан.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Solano (15.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Ничего себе  :Smilie: 
Вообще то бодрствовать на русском языке = не спать (словарь Ушакова)
Так что не-бодрствие это именно сон!
Как можно вообще пытаться с кем то спорить, обвинять в несуразице, интерпретировать сутры, если с русским языком элементарным не в ладах. Не известно с чем ещё не в ладах.

ЗЫ Транс не-дыхания какое-нибудь однонаправленное дыхание окажется  :Smilie:

----------

Solano (15.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Я тут обнаружил, что перевод строфы из Дхаммапады, который привёл Zom, это не Топоров, это самопальный зомовский перевод.  :Frown:

----------

Solano (15.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Не даёт покоя строфа из Дхаммапады? -)
Это хорошо, полезно для запоминания и обдумывания.

Вот вам ещё перевод дост. Тханиссаро:




> There's no jhana
> For one with no discernment,
> No discernment for one with no jhana.
> But one with both jhana & discernment:
> He's on the verge of Unbinding.

----------


## Tiop

Вы научитесь элементарной вежливости. О чём с вами можно говорить вообще?

Могу порекомендовать грамотные и хорошие переводы. Один из лучших уже привёл.




> Вот вам ещё перевод дост. Тханиссаро:


Это и есть источник вашего перевода.

----------

Solano (15.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Вы научитесь элементарной вежливости. О чём с вами можно говорить вообще?


Прошу извинить, если задел.

Нет, источник моего перевода иной -)
Вот, кстати, можете на оригинал сами посмотреть:




> Natthi jhānaṃ apa&#241;&#241;assa, pa&#241;&#241;ā natthi ajhāyato.
> Yamhi jhāna&#241;ca pa&#241;&#241;ā ca, sa ve nibbānasantike.


Если хотите, можете воспользоваться ресурсами, приведёнными на форуме Ассаджи
для перевода данной строфы с языка Пали.

----------


## Tiop

> Если хотите, можете воспользоваться ресурсами, приведёнными на форуме Ассаджи
> для перевода данной строфы с языка Пали.


Над переводом Дхаммапады с комментариями Махинда Палихавадана и Джон Росс Картер работали более 10 лет.

----------


## Zom

Прекрасная строфа, не так ли?

Когда я её первый раз прочитал, то сразу же запомнил номер. 372.
Быть может буду помнить его до конца своих дней -)

А ПавелБуре, кстати, вообще на пали учит всю Дхаммападу наизусть, ибо клад (c) Ivan_P.

----------

Читтадхаммо (15.05.2009)

----------


## До

> Под не-бодрствованием я подразумевал элементарные вещи, которые Вы по какой-то причине в корне воспринимаете и переворачиваете смысл сказанного ровно на 180 градусов. Когда я говорил, что тело не бодрствует, то имел в виду, что оно не двигается. Когда я говорил, что мысль и внимание не бодрствуют, то я имел в виду, что они однонаправлены, не двигаются и не перебирает темы, только и всего.


Рекомендую говорить по-русски.




> Не могу я вести нормального диалога с человеком, который, переворачивая изначальный смысл сказанного мной ... . Это не моя каша : ) Аппетита ее расхлебывать тоже нет.


Если вы в слово "бодрствование" вкладываете какие-то левые смыслы, то это ваша каша и вам её расхлёбывать. И ничего смешного в этом нет.

----------

AlekseyE (15.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (15.05.2009), Solano (19.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Над переводом Дхаммапады с комментариями Махинда Палихавадана и Джон Росс Картер работали более 10 лет.


Основную работу они завершили за 9 лет (был опубликован перевод), однако работа продолжалась, и над тем изданием, которое я процитировал (по их же словам), работали 22 года (хотя вносились уже минимальные изменения).

----------

